# The JeffC's deer condo is better than my house, Deer driveler #154



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

New one is open, let me find some tunes


----------



## rydert (Nov 14, 2014)

taxes paid................

you never really "own" anything...............


----------



## rydert (Nov 14, 2014)

what's a house deer?.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> taxes paid................
> 
> you never really "own" anything...............



Just like one of these


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> what's a house deer?.............



If you don't know what a house is


----------



## rydert (Nov 14, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you don't know what a house is


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> taxes paid................
> 
> you never really "own" anything...............



Oh snap, got to call the wife and pay the taxes


----------



## Crickett (Nov 14, 2014)

Great title!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Yall check this out: 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=824071


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

KFC is fer lunch today! wish I could go to GC wiff Fluffy.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

aint no way in the world im gonna grab no live deer.  Live hog, yes, deer, NO WAY JOSE


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> KFC is fer lunch today! wish I could go to GC wiff Fluffy.....



I'd much rather have KFC than GC. 



Will somebody please tell hmdo3 to close the old dribler.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd much rather have KFC than GC.
> 
> 
> 
> Will somebody please tell hmdo3 to close the old dribler.


 Nuh-uh, WAY more to choose from at GC.......... plus, come'on, I'd be wiff Fluffy himself!
homo3??  He cain't even fix da clock!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint no way in the world im gonna grab no live deer.  Live hog, yes, deer, NO WAY JOSE



I thought one was gonna grab me once!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

jeff kilt da dribbler


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff kilt da dribbler



Nah.....think a Friday @ lunchtime did.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

true dat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

h22 flopped the billy thread. 


Didn't bring no lunch and I aint going out in that cold.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

's for Sharpblades.......... dang, hate to hear about that!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=824077


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

why did I just HAVE to see what Phillip was posting about?!?!  Someone needs to just whip 'ol bigsteve and be done with it!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9089792#post9089792


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why did I just HAVE to see what Phillip was posting about?!?!  Someone needs to just whip 'ol bigsteve and be done with it!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9089792#post9089792



Steve, well, hes never that Iv seen put anything USEFUL in a thread.  He MIGHT be Billy..


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm not sure I can make 2.5 more hours at work.  I'm useless!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I'm not sure I can make 2.5 more hours at work.  I'm useless!


 I got cleared to leave early!!  I'm hitting the woods in ..........about 2 more hours!


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I got cleared to leave early!!  I'm hitting the woods in ..........about 2 more hours!



Good luck I'm stuck here till 4.  Won't hit the woods till the mornIng


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Steve, well, hes never that Iv seen put anything USEFUL in a thread.  He MIGHT be Billy..


I'd get banned for shore if I called him what I wanted to right now..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> I'm not sure I can make 2.5 more hours at work.  I'm useless!



Wrong thread.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Good luck I'm stuck here till 4.  Won't hit the woods till the mornIng


I'm lucky........ once I get home, swap out clothes (give or take 5-10 minutes) I can be in my spot in less than 5 more minutes.........     Even if I don't get to shoot, I hope to see them "running" like my boss is seeing, I've never actually "saw the rut" before..........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wrong thread.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 14, 2014)

H22 owned that flop; he made it his


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> h22 flopped the billy thread.
> 
> 
> Didn't bring no lunch and I aint going out in that cold.



I had to make sure I was in the right thread


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aint no way in the world im gonna grab no live deer.  Live hog, yes, deer, NO WAY JOSE





You can bet your best rifle I won`t ever grab another live healthy deer. You can make the same bet I won`t even grab one that`s crippled down either.  

Those are two stories to be told around a fire one night. Along with a bottle of good Bourbon with the cap thowed away.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You can bet your best rifle I won`t ever grab another live healthy deer. You can make the same bet I won`t even grab one that`s crippled down either.
> 
> Those are two stories to be told around a fire one night. Along with a bottle of good Bourbon with the cap thowed away.


I wanna hear those!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

They was a good read floatin around the innerweb a few yrs ago bout a fellow that had lassoed one, I ain laffed so hard in a long time. It was hielaireus


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why did I just HAVE to see what Phillip was posting about?!?!  Someone needs to just whip 'ol bigsteve and be done with it!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9089792#post9089792



His agenda isn't worth replying to in the 1st place. Not that I ignore the agenda, just don't waste my time responding to it mostly.



Nicodemus said:


> You can bet your best rifle I won`t ever grab another live healthy deer. You can make the same bet I won`t even grab one that`s crippled down either.
> 
> Those are two stories to be told around a fire one night. Along with a bottle of good Bourbon with the cap thowed away.



  

Would like to be there when that cap gets thowed away!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> They was a good read floatin around the innerweb a few yrs ago bout a fellow that had lassoed one, I ain laffed so hard in a long time. It was hielaireus



It was on the forum somewhere, made me giggle too


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> They was a good read floatin around the innerweb a few yrs ago bout a fellow that had lassoed one, I ain laffed so hard in a long time. It was hielaireus


This one???

*I had this idea that I was going to rope a deer, put it in a stall, feed  it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it. The first  step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured that, since they  congregated at my cattle feeder and do not seem to have much fear of me  when we are there (a bold one will sometimes come right up and sniff at  the bags of feed while I am in the back of the truck not 4 feet away),  it should not be difficult to rope one, get up to it and toss a bag over  its head (to calm it down) then hog tie it and transport it home.

I  filled the cattle feeder then hid down at the end with my rope. The  cattle, having seen the roping thing before, stayed well back. They were  not having any of it. After about 20 minutes, my deer showed up --
3 of them.

I  picked out a likely looking one, stepped out from the end of the  feeder, and threw my rope. The deer just stood there and stared at me.

I  wrapped the rope around my waist and twisted the end so I would have a  good hold. The deer still just stood and stared at me, but you could  tell it was mildly concerned about the whole rope situation.

I took a step towards it... it took a step away. I put a little tension on the rope and received an education.

The  first thing that I learned is that, while a deer may just stand there  looking at you funny while you rope it, they are spurred to action when  you start pulling on that rope. That deer EXPLODED.

The second  thing I learned is that pound for pound, a deer is a LOT stronger than a  cow or a colt. A cow or a colt in that weight range I could fight down  with a rope with some dignity. A deer, no chance.

That thing ran  and bucked and twisted and pulled. There was no controlling it and  certainly no getting close to it. As it jerked me off my feet and  started dragging me across the ground, it occurred to me that having a
deer on a rope was not nearly as good an idea as I originally imagined.

The only upside is that they do not have as much stamina as many animals.

A  brief 10 minutes later, it was tired and not nearly as quick to jerk me  off my feet and drag me when I managed to get up. It took me a few  minutes to realize this, since I was mostly blinded by the blood flowing
out of the big gash in my head.

At  that point, I had lost my taste for corn-fed venison. I just wanted to  get that devil creature off the end of that rope. I figured if I just  let it go with the rope hanging around its neck, it would likely die  slow and painfully somewhere. At the time, there was no love at all  between me and that deer. At that moment, I hated the thing, and I would  venture a guess that the feeling was mutual.

Despite the gash in  my head and the several large knots where I had cleverly arrested the  deer's momentum by bracing my head against various large rocks as it  dragged me across the ground, I could still think clearly enough to  recognize that there was a small chance that I shared some tiny amount  of responsibility for the situation we were in, so I didn't want the  deer to have it suffer a slow death, so I managed to get it lined back  up in between my truck and the feeder - a little trap I had set before  hand... kind of like a squeeze chute. I got it to back in there and  started moving up so I could get my rope back.

Did you know that  deer bite? They do! I never in a million years would have thought that a  deer would bite somebody, so I was very surprised when I reached up  there to grab that rope and the deer grabbed hold of
my wrist.

Now,  when a deer bites you, it is not like being bit by a horse where they  just bite you and then let go. A deer bites you and shakes its head --  almost like a pit bull. They bite HARD and it hurts.

The proper  thing to do when a deer bites you is probably to freeze and draw back  slowly. I tried screaming and shaking instead. My method was  ineffective. It seems like the deer was biting and shaking for several  minutes, but it was likely only several seconds. I, being smarter than a  deer (though you may be questioning that claim by now) tricked it.

While I kept it busy tearing the bejesus out of my right arm, I reached up with my left hand and pulled that rope loose.

That  was when I got my final lesson in deer behavior for the day. Deer will  strike at you with their front feet. They rear right up on their back  feet and strike right about head and shoulder level, and their hooves  are surprisingly sharp.

I learned a long time ago that, when an  animal -- like a horse -- ; strikes at you with their hooves and you  can't get away easily, the best thing to do is try to make a loud noise  and make an aggressive move towards the animal. This will usually cause  them to back down a bit so you can escape.

This was not a horse.  This was a deer, so obviously, such trickery would not work. In the  course of a millisecond, I devised a different strategy.

I screamed like a woman and tried to turn and run.

The  reason I had always been told NOT to try to turn and run from a horse  that paws at you is that there is a good chance that it will hit you in  the back of the head. Deer may not be so different from horses after  all, besides being twice as strong and 3 times as evil, because the  second I turned to run, it hit me right in the back of the head and  knocked me down.

Now, when a deer paws at you and knocks you  down, it does not immediately leave. I suspect it does not recognize  that the danger has passed. What they do instead is paw your back and  jump up and down on you while you are laying there crying like a little  girl and covering your head.

I finally managed to crawl under the truck and the deer went away.*


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Gal from employment agency took Jag out and about just a while ago. Think I'll ride up to Academy and see what rifle scopes they have in stock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Holler at yall later! Happy hunting and Friday aft/evening!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 14, 2014)

lucky Jag......I bet he's telling her hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

good luck jeff


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gal from employment agency took Jag out and about just a while ago. Think I'll ride up to Academy and see what rifle scopes they have in stock.





Jeff C. said:


> Holler at yall later! Happy hunting and Friday aft/evening!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> This one???
> 
> *I had this idea that I was going to rope a deer, put it in a stall, feed  it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it. The first  step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured that, since they  congregated at my cattle feeder and do not seem to have much fear of me  when we are there (a bold one will sometimes come right up and sniff at  the bags of feed while I am in the back of the truck not 4 feet away),  it should not be difficult to rope one, get up to it and toss a bag over  its head (to calm it down) then hog tie it and transport it home.
> 
> ...



That's it my lady. Lawd Imma lol'ing so bad I gots tears.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 14, 2014)

i tinkled my pants a little bit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i tinkled my pants a little bit



i hear.... nevermind


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

That's Bo$$ tellin that story aint it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 14, 2014)

I just wanted to say THANK YOU to all of you fellow drivelers for posting your Prayers and concerns over in the "Hunting Forum" in regards to my brother and his accident.

I honestly don't know what any of us would do without Family, Friends, and Prayers.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> why did I just HAVE to see what Phillip was posting about?!?!  Someone needs to just whip 'ol bigsteve and be done with it!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9089792#post9089792



Yep! 


Keebs said:


> I got cleared to leave early!!  I'm hitting the woods in ..........about 2 more hours!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> That's it my lady. Lawd Imma lol'ing so bad I gots tears.


 I can just picture a few of these folks telling this story!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 14, 2014)

Thats funny.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Mike, which hospital they got your brother in?


----------



## rydert (Nov 14, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 14, 2014)

dang.....H22 on a roll today.......he done got another Kang/flop!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Almost time to start the weekend!
Gonna go home a build a FIRE. 
Good luck to all the folks hunting deers this weekend! 

See ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dang.....H22 on a roll today.......he done got another Kang/flop!



Don't give him................nevermind.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> This one???
> 
> *I had this idea that I was going to rope a deer, put it in a stall, feed  it up on corn for a couple of weeks, then kill it and eat it. The first  step in this adventure was getting a deer. I figured that, since they  congregated at my cattle feeder and do not seem to have much fear of me  when we are there (a bold one will sometimes come right up and sniff at  the bags of feed while I am in the back of the truck not 4 feet away),  it should not be difficult to rope one, get up to it and toss a bag over  its head (to calm it down) then hog tie it and transport it home.
> 
> ...




Now that is just plain FUNNY.  Come to think of it, I do remember me being on the other end of that rope a couple of times during my past!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Almost time to start the weekend!
> Gonna go home a build a FIRE.
> Good luck to all the folks hunting deers this weekend!
> 
> See ya.


I'm gonna text you a pic LFTS this evening!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

For my WOW's...........

*While conducting some business at the Court House...*_*...,  I overheard a lady, who had been arrested for assaulting a Mammogram  Technician, say, "Your Honour, I’m guilty but.....there were extenuating  circumstances."*_
_*The female Judge said, sarcastically, "I'd certainly like to hear those extenuating circumstances."*_
_*I did too so, I listened as the lady told her story.*_
_*"Your Honour, I had a mammogram  appointment, which I actually kept. I was met by this perky little  clipboard carrier smiling from ear to ear and she tilted her head to one  side and crooned, "Hi! I'm Belinda! All I need you to do is step into  this room right here, strip to the waist, then slip on this gown.  Everything clear?"*_
_*I'm thinking, "Belinda, try decaf. This ain't rocket science."*_
_*Belinda then skipped away to prepare the chamber of horrors.*_
_*With the right side finished,  Belinda flipped me (literally) to the left and said, "Hmmmm. Can you  stand on your tippy toes and lean in a tad so we can get everything?" *_
_*"Fine," I answered.*_
_*I was freezing, bruised, and  out of air, so why not use the remaining circulation in my legs and neck  to finish me off? My body was in a holding pattern that defied gravity  (with my other breast wedged between those two 4 inch pieces of square  glass) when I heard and felt a zap!*_
_*Complete darkness, the power was off!*_
_*Belinda said, "Uh-oh, maintenance is working, bet they hit a snag." Then she headed for the door.*_
_*"Excuse me! You're not leaving me in this vice alone are you?" I shouted.*_
_*Belinda kept going and said,  "Oh, you fussy puppy...the door's wide open so you'll have the emergency  hall lights. I'll be right back."*_
_*Before I could shout "NOOOO!"  She disappeared. And that's exactly how Bubba and Earl, "Maintenance Men  Extraordinaire", found me...half-naked with part of me dangling from  the Jaws of Life and the other part smashed between glass!*_
_*After exchanging a polite "Hi,  how's it going? " type greeting, Bubba (or possibly Earl) asked, to my  utter disbelief, if I knew the power was off.*_
_*Trying to disguise my hysteria, I replied with as much calmness as possible, "Uh, yes, I did but thanks anyway."*_
_*"OK, you take care now" Bubba replied and waved good-bye as though I'd been standing in the line at the grocery store.*_
_*Two hours later, Belinda  breezes in wearing a sheepish grin. Making no attempt to suppress her  amusement, she said, "Oh I am sooo sorry! The power came back on and I  totally forgot about you! And silly me, I went to lunch. Are we upset?"*_
_*And that, Your Honour, is exactly how her head ended up between the clamps...."*_
_*The judge could hardly contain her laughter as she said "Case Dismissed."*_
_* Submitted by Cathy, Storington, England*_


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs said breasts


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just wanted to say THANK YOU to all of you fellow drivelers for posting your Prayers and concerns over in the "Hunting Forum" in regards to my brother and his accident.
> 
> I honestly don't know what any of us would do without Family, Friends, and Prayers.



That there is the truth!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs said breasts


bless your heart.............. count down......... 13 minutes.............


----------



## rydert (Nov 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs said breasts



can you really say that?........................

and why was that only for the WOW's?...............


and I don't get it............................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> can you really say that?........................
> 
> and why was that only for the WOW's?...............
> 
> ...



Mud read it, does that make him a WOW?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> can you really say that?........................
> 
> and why was that only for the WOW's?...............
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud read it, does that make him a WOW?


 ok, you MOW's, raise your hand if you have ever had a mammogram.............. 
I'm waiting.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

Pow, i read it, said it and got it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, you MOW's, raise your hand if you have ever had a mammogram..............
> I'm waiting.............



I'd give free mammograms,... just saying


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pow, i read it, said it and got it.


did you giggle?
6 minutes............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, you MOW's, raise your hand if you have ever had a mammogram..............
> I'm waiting.............



cant say Iv ever been on the RECEIVING end of one...


----------



## rydert (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cant say Iv ever been on the RECEIVING end of one...






idjit...........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cant say Iv ever been on the RECEIVING end of one...


   


Ok, I'm outta here, ya'll have a great weekend.........  I get another deer!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

Good luck keebs!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

good luck Keebs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

Mud, yu gonna go pew pew this weekend?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

imma TRY to go sunday afternoon


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, yu gonna go pew pew this weekend?



gonna try to let the wife shoot one. Got a good one on camera that would be great for her first deer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

maybe keebs will pop a biggun


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

Late friday King


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> gonna try to let the wife shoot one. Got a good one on camera that would be great for her first deer.



Shes gonna shoot one bigger than anything youve shot.  wait and see..


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes gonna shoot one bigger than anything youve shot.  wait and see..



I doubt that where we hunt but it would be cool


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Late friday King



dats what you thunk


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dats what you thunk


THats kinda harsh,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I doubt that where we hunt but it would be cool



i know ABOUT where you hunt.  There are some BIG deer up that way, you aint foolin me.  I got family that hunts less than 3/4 mile from you and got a couple in the wall over 140


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> THats kinda harsh,



im almost sorry


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i know ABOUT where you hunt.  There are some BIG deer up that way, you aint foolin me.  I got family that hunts less than 3/4 mile from you and got a couple in the wall over 140



UP that way... scratch my head


----------



## rydert (Nov 14, 2014)

later folks..............gotta go change my identity again and go back into hiding ....the folks in that high profile case be looking for me.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> UP that way... scratch my head



Nevermind, misunderstood you before


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Gonna be bad cold up a tree in the moanin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Gonna be bad cold up a tree in the moanin



Gonna be cold errwhere in the moanin.

BTW remind your wife to the temp Tuesday morning for me.  Just in case she forgot


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 14, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Gonna be bad cold up a tree in the moanin



it will not be a good selfie day........at all


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 14, 2014)

rydert said:


> later folks..............gotta go change my identity again and go back into hiding ....the folks in that high profile case be looking for me.............


Hope you dont get knocked off on your way home. Later.


Hornet22 said:


> Gonna be bad cold up a tree in the moanin


Hope to see some deers.



hdm03 said:


> it will not be a good selfie day........at all


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 14, 2014)

10 mo minutes and i'll be heading to da woods


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 14, 2014)

ready fo cold beer


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 14, 2014)

and a lot of it


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 14, 2014)

hello a-mc


----------



## a-mc (Nov 14, 2014)

Why hello


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> and a lot of it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Last one !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Brother Quack.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 14, 2014)

now that the sqwerl show is bout over mebbe a corn theif will show


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Quack.





Evenin Nicbro !!!  You going in the morning, should be getting right down there ??


Gonna be a long night, gotta do a complete mine shutdown, plus winterize everything. Between the plant and the mines we use over a million gallons of water a day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin Nicbro !!!  You going in the morning, should be getting right down there ??
> 
> 
> Gonna be a long night, gotta do a complete mine shutdown, plus winterize everything. Between the plant and the mines we use over a million gallons of water a day.





Yep, I`m lookin` at the dropoff into the swamp where I`ll be settin` in the mornin` as I type this. Gettin` close and I figure any day now, and it`s gonna be hot stuff around here. And I`m settin` on a buck gold mine. Gonna be cold, and I love it!

Plantation across the road just planted a 150 acre food plot I can cover from the front door. They fixin` to run cows on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Hankus said:


> now that the sqwerl show is bout over mebbe a corn theif will show




Right about that time, Hoss!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Right about that time, Hoss!





Magic time....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Think I'll throw the 22 mag in the truck tonight . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh well.....went ahead a made a purchase on a rifle scope today. Didn't get the Leupold, Vortex, or Bushnell, none of them would fit my mounts and rings. 

Went with a Nikon 3x9x50 BDC, it barely fit, and I mean barely.

Nothin fancy, but wayyy better than what I had, and it was $100.00 less than my original budget......mounted and bore sighted.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 14, 2014)

I bought 1233.3 sq ft of toilet paper today !


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I bought 1233.3 sq ft of toilet paper today !



Get well soon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I bought 1233.3 sq ft of toilet paper today !





That oughta lastya til tomorrow . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well.....went ahead a made a purchase on a rifle scope today. Didn't get the Leupold, Vortex, or Bushnell, none of them would fit my mounts and rings.
> 
> Went with a Nikon 3x9x50 BDC, it barely fit, and I mean barely.
> 
> Nothin fancy, but wayyy better than what I had, and it was $100.00 less than my original budget......mounted and bore sighted.





It did clear the barrel?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It did clear the barrel?



Yessir....with about a 3/16 gap, front cap on scope touches barrel.

The other scopes' tapers on the objective lens (front) or eyepiece lens would hit my rings and not set down in them. Another cm shorter on the tube and that Nikon wouldn't have sat in there without new bases and rings either.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....with about a 3/16 gap, front cap on scope touches barrel.
> 
> The other scopes' tapers on the objective lens (front) or eyepiece lens would hit my rings and not set down in them. Another cm shorter on the tube and that Nikon wouldn't have sat in there without new bases and rings either.




That`ll work, long as you got a little bit of space.


Flyin` high and feelin` mean.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Weren`t that in a an old Charlie Daniel`s song?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t that in a an old Charlie Daniel`s song?











Call up Trudy on the telephone 
Send a letter in the mail 
Tell her I'm hung up in Dallas 
And they won't let me outta this jail 

And if she asks you how I'm fairing 
Tell her I'm just about to lose my mind 
Worried about old Johnny Lee Walker 
And the girl I left behind 

Now Johnny Lee Walker was a card mechanic 
Had a hand for trouble and a eye for cash 
Luckiest man in Dallas County 
He had a gold watch chain and a black mustache 

And he loved his whiskey and he loved his women 
Drove a big long Cadillac limosine 
Kept a big fine fancy townhouse in Dallas 
And a hotel suite in New Orleans 

Carried a switchblade knife in his left hip pocket 
And a 44 hog leg up under his coat 
Cut you down in a New York minute 
If he catch you cheating that was all she wrote 

So call up Trudy on the telephone 
Send her a letter in the mail 
Tell her I'm hung up in Dallas 
And they won't let me outta this jail

If she asks you how I'm fairing 
Tell her I'm just about to lose my mind 
Worried about old Johnny Lee Walker 
And the girl I left behind 

I just got to town last Friday evening 
Sure as CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored didn't mean to stay 
I was on my way back to Louisiana 
Had a powerful thirst and six months pay 

I met a peroxide blonde in a bar on D-ville 
I was flying high and feeling mean 
Poured down a bottle and a half of red eye 
I dropped 35 dollars in the slot machine 

And the boys in the back was dealing 7 card 
I set down and won me a 110 
I was raking in chips like Grant took Richmond 
Till big Johnny Lee come a strolling in 

He red dogged the table like a 707 
Pretty soon he done won all of my bread 
I accused him of cheating he reached for a pistol 
I grabbed a chair and went upside of his head 

Then I took off a running like a motorcycle 
Heard the bullets whining and sirens wail 
But it took half the cops in Dallas County 
Just to put one coon *** boy in jail 

So call up Trudy on the telephone 
Send her a letter in the mail 
Tell her I'm hung up in Dallas 
And they won't let me outta this jail 

And if she asks you how I'm fairing 
Tell her I'm just about to lose my mind 
Worried about old Johnny Lee Walker 
And the girl I left behind


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Call up Trudy on the telephone
> Send a letter in the mail
> Tell her I'm hung up in Dallas
> And they won't let me outta this jail
> ...




Yessir, Chiefbro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yessir, Chiefbro!!



That's a good'un!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's a good'un!!





That song brings back some mighty fine memories of Old Blue and me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Shut-R-Down Quack!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Old friends, stick around. Gotta go pull some burgers off the grill and git right in the midst of a couple of em, then we`ll gather up and set a spell.  

Git a far bilt...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

What's good in here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Another good one by CDB. He really had some good stuff!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What's good in here?





You just pull up a set stool, keep the fire goin` and hush. We`ll be here shortly. Don`t go runnin` off now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Old friends, stick around. Gotta go pull some burgers off the grill and git right in the midst of a couple of em, then we`ll gather up and set a spell.
> 
> Git a far bilt...



Ain't goin nowhere.....I got a hot roast beef sammich to chow down on too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What's good in here?



bOOM bOOM, I bit the bullet on a Nikon 3x9x50 BDC. Nothin fancy or expensive, but I think it will suffice for me and my hunting opportunities.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

bOOM bOOM, you just gonna sit there?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM, you just gonna sit there?





That boy wantin` to set around a fire and listen to us, and  now he done took and run off?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 14, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I bought 1233.3 sq ft of toilet paper today !



For the trees?

Cause you're missing leaves on the trees?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That boy wantin` to set around a fire and listen to us, and  now he done took and run off?



Yeah, if I ain't mistaken he eluded earlier to some secret rondayvoo or somethin tonight, I believe.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That boy wantin` to set around a fire and listen to us, and  now he done took and run off?



I gotcha ya fire. Whoops. Turn your head sideways.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Still learning the phone. But I can post pics.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotcha ya fire. Whoops. Turn your head sideways.



I did but your fire is upside down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotcha ya fire. Whoops. Turn your head sideways.





Miss Mandy, I`ll do anything in the world for you, and dispose of your enemies without a blink, but if I turn my head sidwise, I`m gonna land on the ear on the side of my head that I turn towards the dirt....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Sideways.how do you get the keyboard down?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Mandy, I`ll do anything in the world for you, and dispose of your enemies without a blink, but if I turn my head sidwise, I`m gonna land on the ear on the side of my head that I turn towards the dirt....



Right there wiff ya. I got a toof ache. I might land on my ear too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Mandy, I`ll do anything in the world for you, and dispose of your enemies without a blink, but if I turn my head sidwise, I`m gonna land on the ear on the side of my head that I turn towards the dirt....



  

I read that before I saw the pic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Without seein that pic, I thought Nic had done turned into a Renaissance man.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Without seein that pic, I thought Nic had done turned into a Renaissance man.





Had a tourist Lady at the Frontier Festival call me that one time.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 14, 2014)

all I saw was a fox tanite


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Had a tourist Lady at the Frontier Festival call me that one time.



Did you tell her, "Ma'am, I don't wear no mini skirt and leotards."


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Hankus said:


> all I saw was a fox tanite



Dagnabbit!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Afternoon erybody


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Aft, Wy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

MsH tutu phone postin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you tell her, "Ma'am, I don't wear no mini skirt and leotards."





We have some real lulu`s. grown folks too.  

is that fire real?

will that gun shoot?

you skinnin` that deer with a rock?

ya`ll gonna eat that?

is that knife and those "axes" sharp?

why do you carry two of them?

do you sleep in there?

can I stay with you when the apocolypse hits?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Shut-R-Down Quack!!!





Turns out we're gonna run tonight !! 

Got everythang winterized.


Maintenance gotta change out a 12" transportation pump.  If they don't get changed by morning, good chance the slip is going to settle out in a 10 mile long pipeline, and that ain't good.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> can I stay with you when the apocolypse hits?



well......can we


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> We have some real lulu`s. grown folks too.
> 
> is that fire real?
> 
> ...



 

I can only imagine......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Hankus said:


> well......can we


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Hankus said:


> well......can we



I asked 1st!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 14, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon erybody



You gonna get in on the Secret Santa gift exchange? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still learning the phone. But I can post pics.



Just a tip for ya....if you slightly crop the pic on your phone & save it, it will not post sideways.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Hank, RWH-Mother Blues!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You gonna get in on the Secret Santa gift exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a tip for ya....if you slightly crop the pic on your phone & save it, it will not post sideways.



Thinking about, probably will


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Mighty quiet tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Nicbro's scarfing down some deer burgers !!


Man I'd love to have one with, melted monteray jack cheese, big ole slice 'o Vidalia onion, slice 'o mater, and about 4 thick slab pieces of smoked applewood bacon...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Dangit man, I done gone and flung a cravin on meself !!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man, I done gone and flung a cravin on meself !!



You dun slung a cravin on me too


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds gooood, but I'm tight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs in da house!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Gonna be bad cold up a tree in the moanin


I know, I gotta dig out mo clothes!


a-mc said:


> Why hello


welcome, but............ who you is???????


Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one !!!


uuuhhhhhh, recount needed......


Nicodemus said:


> Yep, I`m lookin` at the dropoff into the swamp where I`ll be settin` in the mornin` as I type this. Gettin` close and I figure any day now, and it`s gonna be hot stuff around here. And I`m settin` on a buck gold mine. Gonna be cold, and I love it!
> 
> Plantation across the road just planted a 150 acre food plot I can cover from the front door. They fixin` to run cows on it.


ok, that's it, you gotta invite me ova.............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still learning the phone. But I can post pics.


AND answer texts!!!!!! I.am.so.proud.of.you!!!!!
myhouse=no signal............ where I hunt=FULL signal!!!!


Wycliff said:


> Afternoon erybody


how you are?


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs in da house!


you peeked.........
ok, my hunt=..........squirrels.......wind........FREEZING.......... DEERRRRRRR, I scoped her, wasn't "sure"...... heard my Daddy whispering "If in doubt, don't"........so I didn't...........tomorrow is another day.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Hiya Keebs, ya gettin any Wiser ???



I'm thankin mebbe I shoulda wore a long sleeve shirt tonight . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know, I gotta dig out mo clothes!
> 
> welcome, but............ who you is???????
> 
> ...



You huntin in da moanin?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keebs, ya get any Wiser ???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thankin mebbe I shoulda wore a long sleeve shirt tonight . .



you think


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Dove season goes out and NOW my field is WRAPPED up in birds . . mebbe I can keep 'em there for a coupla more weeks . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dove season goes out and NOW my field is WRAPPED up in birds . . mebbe I can keep 'em there for a coupla more weeks . .



Coincidence????


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dove season goes out and NOW my field is WRAPPED up in birds . . mebbe I can keep 'em there for a coupla more weeks . .



Hopefully you can, as much time as you put in it I know you would like a good shoot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Pookie + work = one tired white boy


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Coincidence????



Red lights and horns going off on Bamas puter


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Hopefully you can, as much time as you put in it I know you would like a good shoot





I don't worry about 1st season, but 3rd season is usually GOOD !!!  Normally get 2-3 good shoots.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Makers sure is getting good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Coincidence????





Wycliff said:


> Red lights and horns going off on Bamas puter









Pookie goes to bed, Pooh comes out to play !!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 14, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Thinking about, probably will


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie goes to bed, Pooh comes out to play !!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey Keebs


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Turns out we're gonna run tonight !!
> 
> Got everythang winterized.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fun night!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keebs, ya gettin any Wiser ???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thankin mebbe I shoulda wore a long sleeve shirt tonight . .


more than I NEED.....................


Jeff C. said:


> You huntin in da moanin?


plannin on it..........whether it works out or not, will be seen..........


rhbama3 said:


>





Wycliff said:


> Red lights and horns going off on Bamas puter


u sure learnin...........


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey Rutt


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Goodnight Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Lawd....I've been readin some old threads.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie goes to bed, Pooh comes out to play !!


Nope!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like a fun night!!





Ain't no skin off my back, I ain't maintenance !!  They've been knowing about this pump for over a week and haven't done squawt.




Ya'll check out the "Tiny House" on the first page of the S&S,  I'd like to have that !!!  Guess you can pull it ??


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no skin off my back, I ain't maintenance !!  They've been knowing about this pump for over a week and haven't done squawt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty cool, I think you may need a dually diesel to pull it far


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> That's pretty cool, I think you may need a dually diesel to pull it far





Doesn't much look like it's designed to be pulled very far, or very fast ???   I'd prolly knock the upstairs off going under a bridge . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey Wy, didja get my PM ??


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doesn't much look like it's designed to be pulled very far, or very fast ???   I'd prolly knock the upstairs off going under a bridge . .



Powerlines would not be your friend


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Wy, didja get my PM ??



Didn't till you said something


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no skin off my back, I ain't maintenance !!  They've been knowing about this pump for over a week and haven't done squawt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd like to know how they come up with $38,500.00


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 14, 2014)

Sorry, was busy trying to play with my 17 lbs twin and trying to get him asleep.   Jeff grats on the new scope.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd like to know how they come up with $38,500.00



You could buy a double wide for that price


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd like to know how they come up with $38,500.00






True dat Chiefbro, that's $175 a square foot !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, was busy trying to play with my 17 lbs twin and trying to get him asleep.   Jeff grats on the new scope.



Thank ya, Louie....it's nothin great by no means, but a HUGE improvement from what I had. 

I kinda thought that's what you were referrin to earlier today....don't get no better that that! 



Wycliff said:


> You could buy a double wide for that price



Dang near!



Hooked On Quack said:


> True dat Chiefbro, that's $175 a square foot !!



Quack = good rithmatic skilz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 14, 2014)

I reckon I'm gonna call it a night.....sure was slowww in here tonight.

I magine Ol Nic is sawin some logs bout now. Hope he scores on big ol swamp donkey in the comin days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Lemme go check on my maintenance crew . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)

goodnight Chief


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme go check on my maintenance crew . . .





Dang boys musta went on break . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2014)

Whew !! Back up and running at 1am !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 15, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Early Saturday Morning to all of you frozen drivelers.


Walking my Daughters little dog outside this morning is COLD.  I promised to take care of "Ginger" this weekend while My Daughter and her husband is visiting Maryland to watch Georgia Southern University play the Naval Academy in their football match-up.


It is really nipply out there this morning and that NNE wind is really tough blowing in your face.  I need to get a move on and do my best to go up to the country and deer hunt some today.  Hope my hiney doesn't freeze to my deer stand!!!

Catch ya'll later tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

Up early there EE and Wy you working? and Nic need a cup or is maintenance keeping you checking on them?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2014)

Mornin EE and Goblin, think Wy's on his off days.


Gonna go home here shortly, get to bed around 9, nap til 'bout 12ish, watch foosball the rest of the day !!  Some BIG games on today !!


Thermometer hanging around 32-34 all night, lil bit 'o breeze.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2014)

Mornin`. Ate a bellyfull of burgers, rared back in my recliner, and slept till The Redhead dragged me off to bed. 

Now I`m fixin` to walk off into the swamp. Good luck to all who goes this cold mornin`.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Ate a bellyfull of burgers, rared back in my recliner, and slept till The Redhead dragged me off to bed.
> 
> Now I`m fixin` to walk off into the swamp. Good luck to all who goes this cold mornin`.





You a lucky man  !!! 


Hope you put some meat on the ground !!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

I jus need em to do what they did yesterday with a slight modification or 2 an I'll drop the hammer on a pine goat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2014)

Get 'em neph !!! 



If I get bored enough and if my friend ain't huntin my field this eve, I MIGHT actually go . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2014)

I've got bread rising and a funeral to go to this afternoon.  Might try and sneak into the field in between.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2014)

Good day all !!  



Sorry 'bout the funeral GW.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Mornin
Gonna be a good day for football watchin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2014)

And a fire. It's a bit chilly out there.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

jus heard pop squeeze off up the trail. I bet somethin is bleedin, he ain't one for idle gunfire


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Mornin...it's definitely chilly out there. Gonna sight my scope in this mornin sometime.

Seein any movement Hank?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 15, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> jus heard pop squeeze off up the trail. I bet somethin is bleedin, he ain't one for idle gunfire




Be ready.....might push one in your direction.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

I ain seed nothin, but he's up to 3 shots. They's either multiple deer or one shot half to pieces.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I ain seed nothin, but he's up to 3 shots. They's either multiple deer or one shot half to pieces.





Or he was shiverin.....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Be ready.....might push one in your direction.



umm....I'm on here an takin a smoke break....I'm sittin on ready


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Multi kill would be good!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Or he was shiverin.....



1 down, probably shot twice

1 possible that ran off


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> umm....I'm on here an takin a smoke break....I'm sittin on ready



That's when I always see'um.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> 1 down, probably shot twice
> 
> 1 possible that ran off



Draggin time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



 Mornin Ms Crikky!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Wish I was in that condo today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> 1 down, probably shot twice
> 
> 1 possible that ran off




Got a fire started for H22. I know he's gonna be half froze when he gets home.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got a fire started for H22. I know he's gonna be half froze when he gets home.



I got one goin too! Hubby comes back in from huntin just a few mins ago & says "Woman it ain't cold enough for a fire!" I thought they'd be frozen!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2014)

Saw a big 8 point, a doe and fawn and a bobcat, and heard a fight behind me.  Mighty nice mornin`. The air conditioner on the buggy was workin` overtime before daylight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Saw a big 8 point, a doe and fawn and a bobcat, and heard a fight behind me.  Mighty nice mornin`. The air conditioner on the buggy was workin` overtime before daylight.



Good lookin' rig, Nic!

Mine needs a whole new battery pack and complete makeover.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

she was shot twice, hard quartering(no exit) and neck, the other doe was a clean miss


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Saw a big 8 point, a doe and fawn and a bobcat, and heard a fight behind me.  Mighty nice mornin`. The air conditioner on the buggy was workin` overtime before daylight.



 Heard a fight behind you? You must back up to T.P.'s club. 

Nice lookin stand location!  Man, what a heavy frost .......Brrrrr. Nice shot of that bobcat too.

Fixin to go sight my rifle in!





Hankus said:


> she was shot twice, hard quartering(no exit) and neck, the other doe was a clean miss



Meat in the freezer, Bud!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 15, 2014)

Afternoon, got a pot of chili simmerin on the stove


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Went to pick up rental for road trip tomorrow @ my local rental facility and the gal asks, "Would you like a truck?"

I reserved a full size car on Wednesday just as I always do, and I have a corporate acct. I've had that acct. for about 10 yrs now.

Anyway, I asked, "You don't have any thing else?"

She said, "That little Mazda hatchback out there."

I said, "No full size car or Van?"

she: "NOPE"

I said, "Then what is the purpose of me reserving a particular type of vehicle 3 days in advance?"

She just shrugged her shoulders and didn't know what to say, and she's the Asst. Manager. 

Oh well......there went my gas mileage for this trip! It is a Silverado LT 2500 HD 4X4 Crew Cab with only 500 miles on it. Nice ride though!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Wonder where some mudholes are?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Went to pick up rental for road trip tomorrow @ my local rental facility and the gal asks, "Would you like a truck?"
> 
> I reserved a full size car on Wednesday just as I always do, and I have a corporate acct. I've had that acct. for about 10 yrs now.
> 
> ...




heres to 10-12 mpg


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey Wy....sounds good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> heres to 10-12 mpg



I know!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Check back with you later Wy, gonna go sight this rifle and scope in!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2014)

Saturday afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey Ky


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Saw a big 8 point, a doe and fawn and a bobcat, and heard a fight behind me.  Mighty nice mornin`. The air conditioner on the buggy was workin` overtime before daylight.




Nic, you surely have some pretty hunting country there.



Hankus said:


> she was shot twice, hard quartering(no exit) and neck, the other doe was a clean miss




Way to go, Hank,  more meat on the the table at your house for sure.





Wycliff said:


> Afternoon, got a pot of chili simmerin on the stove



That sounds like a good plan.






Jeff C. said:


> Went to pick up rental for road trip tomorrow @ my local rental facility and the gal asks, "Would you like a truck?"
> 
> I reserved a full size car on Wednesday just as I always do, and I have a corporate acct. I've had that acct. for about 10 yrs now.
> 
> ...




Jeff, I hope they at least only changed you at the original rate for a full size vehicle.   



Wycliff said:


> heres to 10-12 mpg   on a good day !!!!




Wycliff, I fixed it for you.




Now I did go hunting this morning as soon as I could see to walk to my stand.  I got situated in it and about 10 minutes after getting into my stand, I looked down in the swamp and I saw movement.  It was a smallish 5-point buck that took me 5 minutes to finally see his headgear and it was only about 120-125 pounds.  I watched it for over 20 minutes as it fed along etc.  Then it alerted and looked up into the really thick stuff and jumped up and over some brush etc and ran about 10 yards while still looking back that way.  I am sitting there just waiting for Mr. Nice Buck to show up this morning and waited, waited, waited, but it never showed.  Meanwhile the smaller buck fed all around down below in the bottom area and finally just went on down the path to the creek instead.

After that the wind started blowing about 15 mph, my feet really got cold.  I held out for 1 hr and 45 minutes but then I said enough and got down from my stand and walked back to my truck and cranked it up and got the heater going on high and thawed out my toes. 


Did my weekly duty of getting groceries, lunch, etc for my elderly relative and I came home to take care of my Daughter's little dog.  Man, when I got home and took her outside, she needed to pee really, really, really bad too.  I don't know which of us was relieved more.......me or the dog.  I also didn't know that a 9 pound dog could pee a quart either!!!!!     

Time to relax and watch some football now.


Oh, I forgot to mention that there must have been every duck hunter in Georgia situated about a mile or two from me on Clark Hill Lake because an absolute war started at the crack of dawn.  I thought that you must have your shotgun plugged to shoot ducks too !!!!  Somebody surely didn't as they fired five times in a row two different times.  I wasn't born yesterday, and yes, I would bet a nice sum that it was indeed the same gun, the same shooter, etc too.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 15, 2014)

I think this is the best chili I have ever made


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I think this is the best chili I have ever made



That's what I said on the last pot I made......and I'll probly say it on the next pot I make too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Bama gonna take down #1........


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 15, 2014)

Did you get the scope sighted in


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Did you get the scope sighted in



Hang on I'll show you, but I'm not Happy at all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm all over the target......never could get it down in the bullseye like I wanted. 1st 2 rounds were off the paper. The one that threw me for a loop was 15, probably me, but......

Dirt behind the target in second pic.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 15, 2014)

Were you  shooting from a rest


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Were you  shooting from a rest



Yeah...homemade. A table, chair, and a bag full of folded clothes that weighed about 20 lbs. 

I don't understand why I couldn't get it to come on down. It may have been me though.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 15, 2014)

sounds like its not tight or a little crooked


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

were you usin fresh ammo C?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> sounds like its not tight or a little crooked



mebbe 



I think my scope is jus a degree crooked, but its killed near an far so I ain touchin it


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> were you usin fresh ammo C?



No.....old, I thought about that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> sounds like its not tight or a little crooked



Looks like it could be a hair crooked to the right, barely.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Going to buy another box and try again next week.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No.....old, I thought about that.



definitely could be and issue


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> definitely could be and issue



Yeah....I bought them from someone a while back and they may have been reloads, not factory. I'm not sure.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to buy another box and try again next week.





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I bought them from someone a while back and they may have been reloads, not factory. I'm not sure.



This is where I would  start


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> This is where I would  start



yep, and a sand bag or preferably borrow a lead sled (boneboy )


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Yep...I'll make some improvements to both the ammo and rest.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...I'll make some improvements to both the ammo and rest.



jus realized I got 3 boxes......I gotta do some killin 


here at home I use a folding stool an my polecat bypod or a truck hood an a rolled shirt


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Heck....maybe I'm just a lousy shot!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Heck....maybe I'm just a lousy shot!



put down your beer an put down yer smoke, zeroing a rifle an practicin field conditions/situations is different things


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2014)

Hankus said:


> put down your beer an put down yer smoke, zeroing a rifle an practicin field conditions/situations is different things


One of ya'll need to come teach me how to zero in my own gun, I always get my boss to do it, he don't mind, but heck, if I can do it myself, I'd like that.......
Congrats on meat in the freezer, Beerkus, that the one your Dad put down?
I went tonight........ nothing........ well, 'cept a *clump of dirt" that "appeared" in the food plot, I kept watching & danged if it weren't a baby 'diller......
If I can get this episode of "anxiety attach" under control tonight,  I'm gonna try my darnedest to go in the morning........ I HATE getting up, but once I'm up, I'm ok, it's just getting there that's the problem..........
How ya'll are?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)

ain much to it

that was dad's doe

up to nothin, why, whatcha herd?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> One of ya'll need to come teach me how to zero in my own gun, I always get my boss to do it, he don't mind, but heck, if I can do it myself, I'd like that.......
> Congrats on meat in the freezer, Beerkus, that the one your Dad put down?
> I went tonight........ nothing........ well, 'cept a *clump of dirt" that "appeared" in the food plot, I kept watching & danged if it weren't a baby 'diller......
> If I can get this episode of "anxiety attach" under control tonight,  I'm gonna try my darnedest to go in the morning........ I HATE getting up, but once I'm up, I'm ok, it's just getting there that's the problem..........
> How ya'll are?



I thought yall got it sighted in! 

Doozin alright......just enjoyin the Dawgs!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought yall got it sighted in!
> 
> Doozin alright......just enjoyin the Dawgs!


yeah, he did it for me, but I'd like to learn to do it for myself......... YOU know I like doing for myself.......... just another notch on my belt kinda thing!
Safe travels, my darlin', you know I always miss you while you're gone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah, he did it for me, but I'd like to learn to do it for myself......... YOU know I like doing for myself.......... just another notch on my belt kinda thing!
> Safe travels, my darlin', you know I always miss you while you're gone!



10-4, I gotcha! I got a lil frustrated today tryin to sight mine in. Gonna try to fine tune it with some new ammo.....I used up some old stuff. 

Lawd I'm dreadin that drive too.....my back don't like long hrs in a vehicle no mo.

Thanks, miss you too, sweetie!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I gotcha! I got a lil frustrated today tryin to sight mine in. Gonna try to fine tune it with some new ammo.....I used up some old stuff.
> 
> Lawd I'm dreadin that drive too.....my back don't like long hrs in a vehicle no mo.
> 
> Thanks, miss you too, sweetie!


At least you didn't do my mistake.......... 50 grain instead of 100...
Holler when you get back!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I gotcha! I got a lil frustrated today tryin to sight mine in. Gonna try to fine tune it with some new ammo.....I used up some old stuff.
> 
> Lawd I'm dreadin that drive too.....my back don't like long hrs in a vehicle no mo.
> 
> Thanks, miss you too, sweetie!


Hey, how'd Jag's job search go??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> At least you didn't do my mistake.......... 50 grain instead of 100...
> Holler when you get back!



You know I will..... 



Keebs said:


> Hey, how'd Jag's job search go??????



They didn do nuttin but go up to Home Depot and kind of walk around. They feelin him out and gettin to know him.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You know I will.....
> 
> 
> 
> They didn do nuttin but go up to Home Depot and kind of walk around. _*They feelin him out and gettin to know him*_.


They gonna fall in love with him, just like all of us has!

ok, I"m outta here...........
G'nite all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm right behind you!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm all over the target......never could get it down in the bullseye like I wanted. 1st 2 rounds were off the paper. The one that threw me for a loop was 15, probably me, but......
> 
> Dirt behind the target in second pic.



Did you let the barrel cool down between shots??

Scope rings good and tight??........Loctite on the screws??

Start out at 25 yards to get it on the paper, and close..........Then move out to 100 yards..........Most scopes each click/line on the dial equals 1/4" at 100 yards

Sight in at 1 1/2" high at 100 yards, and you should be able to hold dead on out to about 250 yards with most calibers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 16, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.

I am going back up to the country and try again this morning.  One buck gave me plenty of opportunities yesterday but he was the wrong one for me.  Maybe I might see one of the ones that I am after this morning.

Hope all of you have a good day.  Catch ya'll later this evening.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 16, 2014)

I would not even allow my Yankee girlfriend that ain't broke in good yet to read this thread. Hush.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> I would not even allow my Yankee girlfriend that ain't broke in good yet to read this thread. Hush.



I can't believe you admit to having a Yankee gf and worse yet that she ain't broke in even.   Ssssshhhhhhhhh!!!!  

Well if you're going to be picky EE then I hope you don't go hungry.    Grab a to go cup


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 16, 2014)

One salesman truism N or S ;, when you find a need; fill it. I ain't  a salesman even but it works. Lots and lots of Good ole Girls are yanks. We have a great time when they get out from there.

Find a gentleman such as my self and so forth . most , and I do mean most, do not even have an accent nor a tattoo


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> I would not even allow my Yankee girlfriend that ain't broke in good yet to read this thread. Hush.



Theys 3 men she needs ta meet ta get broke in, Elvis, Andy an Billy


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> One salesman truism N or S ;, when you find a need; fill it. I ain't  a salesman even but it works. Lots and lots of Good ole Girls are yanks. We have a great time when they get out from there.



I'll take half of what ever he took, gotta be some good stuff


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2014)

Hankus, hunting?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2014)

gettin ready to head out, you goin gobble?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2014)

believe I will


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I'll take half of what ever he took, gotta be some good stuff


 Right! if you take half of what I get, you will know what I am talking about.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2014)

Headed out myself here shortly. Good luck to ya`ll if you`re huntin`.


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Headed out myself here shortly. Good luck to ya`ll if you`re huntin`.


 How bout if we ain't huntin , just finding?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2014)

Pop squeezed off a shot, call is long shot, hope he didn't hit no brush


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2014)

Time to do what I do


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2014)

the deer is found


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> the deer is found




WTG! 

Good luck to everyone else in the trees today and goin forward.

I'm headin out for a few days.....yall Take Care!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 16, 2014)

Take care Chief


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mornin.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 16, 2014)

Hankus said:


> the deer is found



Good deal, your Dad is gonna fill the freezer this weekend


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 16, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2014)

UGA Fixing to be on that show '' SUNDAY MORNING''.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 16, 2014)

Wtg Daddy hankus


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> UGA Fixing to be on that show '' SUNDAY MORNING''.



Well, that was awesome. Way to represent, Russ. DGD.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 16, 2014)

While in her blind yesterday afternoon, The Redhead had a fight break out in the thick stuff 30 yards in front of her.  Action was too fast and limbs in the way for her to get a clean shot so she didn`t risk it. This was one of the four fighters that was in the free for all.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> While in her blind yesterday afternoon, The Redhead had a fight break out in the thick stuff 30 yards in front of her.  Action was too fast and limbs in the way for her to get a clean shot so she didn`t risk it. This was one of the four fighters that was in the free for all.



thatun oughta be happy he didn't get still or he mighta got a free truck ride


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice buck, hope she gets another chance.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

Just sold my cultivator, had it for 8 yrs and never even used it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Florida fired Muschamp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Florida fired Muschamp.





Yep, he's gonna finish the season then the search will be ON !!!



Good win for the doggies yesterday !!  GT beat the brakes of Clumpson !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

Vrooooooooom vroooooooooom ..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Vrooooooooom vroooooooooom ..



NASCAR
3:00


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NASCAR
> 3:00





Watchin a movie now, got the race recording.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2014)

Watching biscuits rise!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ya'll missin some good feetsball. Saints losing and Falcon's and N.C. fighting ater each play.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Great game. Go Coons. Now for Green Bay. Love me some cheese heads.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't do pro ball, watchin "Shawshank Redemption."   



Trying sumping I ain't had in a loooooong time, a lil 7 n 7 !! 


Dawn ain't feeling well, just had a infusion yesterday, but only 2 more to go !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't do pro ball, watchin "Shawshank Redemption."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



7 N 7 will give you a head ache.
Sorry Dawn aint feeling well. Give her a kiss on her forehead and tell her it's from me. H22's mom aint doin good either. Been in the hospital all week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't do pro ball, watchin "Shawshank Redemption."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does Ms. Dawn always feel puuuknee after an infusion?   Hope she feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 7 N 7 will give you a head ache.
> Sorry Dawn aint feeling well. Give her a kiss on her forehead and tell her it's from me. H22's mom aint doin good either. Been in the hospital all week.




Thanks Mandy will do, prayers and thoughts for Chris's mom.




gobbleinwoods said:


> Does Ms. Dawn always feel puuuknee after an infusion?   Hope she feels better tomorrow.





Yeah, she get's and infusion of herseptim (sp) every 3 weeks, makes her feel bad. Only 2 more though !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't do pro ball, watchin "Shawshank Redemption."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Quack bro... 7 n 7 has a lot of antioxidants that are good for ya... I think!!
Hope the bride feels better soon bro!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Green Bay winnin, but aint no snow on the field. Covered up with snow last week and I couldn't find the game.
I miss John Madden.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2014)

I aint tootin no horns, but  H22 asked me yesterday who I wanted to win NASCAR. I said Harvick. 
I can call a feetsball games all day long, but I only do racin in person.Not fun on TV. He keeps that racin on that TV down strairs all the time. My guy won.  Toot toot.  I need to play the lotto.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2014)

Evening youngins, we sposed to get some snow tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't do pro ball, watchin "Shawshank Redemption."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell her I think she's smexy with the short "do" and of course a hug and a kiss from me, hope she feels better soon!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 7 N 7 will give you a head ache.
> Sorry Dawn aint feeling well. Give her a kiss on her forehead and tell her it's from me. H22's mom aint doin good either. Been in the hospital all week.


's for my brotha's Mama....... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint tootin no horns, but  H22 asked me yesterday who I wanted to win NASCAR. I said Harvick.
> I can call a feetsball games all day long, but I only do racin in person.Not fun on TV. He keeps that racin on that TV down strairs all the time. My guy won.  Toot toot.  I need to play the lotto.


throw in a dolla for me & we'll split it!


KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, we sposed to get some snow tonight.


Hot as hades down here, went huntin & the squitters 'bout toted my big 'ol fat self off!didn't.see.nuttin......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Tell her I think she's smexy with the short "do" and of course a hug and a kiss from me, hope she feels better soon!
> 
> 's for my brotha's Mama.......
> 
> ...



LAwd. Id love that hot. and flat land


----------



## Keebs (Nov 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> LAwd. Id love that hot. and flat land


come git yur squitters!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 16, 2014)

I got it!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

I felled asleep during the race . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

Now I'm WIDE open and Dawn done crashed . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 16, 2014)

Great, just great. Now Pooh wants to play . .



Down boy, down . .


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2014)

I need some coffee, in fact I need a lot of coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 17, 2014)

Good morning Charlie.  Are you snowed in???


Where o' where did the weekend go ??????  It seems like it was Friday morning just a few hours ago.  

What is the weather doing across Georgia?  It looked rather nasty with cold rain and some ice etc mixed in when I checked the weather maps a few minutes ago.  Just wondering how bad that it was for travelers today.

I think that I need a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee this morning to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2014)

Well KyD and EE I'm looking at the rain and thinking I ought to make a pot of coffee.  Interested?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good morning Charlie.  Are you snowed in???
> 
> 
> Where o' where did the weekend go ??????  It seems like it was Friday morning just a few hours ago.
> ...



Haven't look outside yet, but I have been hearing small ice pelt the house for the last 2 hours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Haven't look outside yet, but I have been hearing small ice pelt the house for the last 2 hours.



I'd take snow before ice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2014)

Sure would be a good day to hunt instead of work.   Mid 40's  heavy rain coming along with a cold front.   The deer would be moving and feeding.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure would be a good day to hunt instead of work.   Mid 40's  heavy rain coming along with a cold front.   The deer would be moving and feeding.



I'm planning on a 2 hr front porch hunt before bed this morning and today I'm meat hunting!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm planning on a 2 hr front porch hunt before bed this morning and today I'm meat hunting!



May a timber goat have a death wish.   Only thing better than the front porch today would be out the garage window.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> May a timber goat have a death wish.   Only thing better than the front porch today would be out the garage window.



Amen to that! I got the little woman trained as she keeps her 308 ready to go by the back door!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 17, 2014)

yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 17, 2014)

Can I borrow a sharper knife from someone because I have worn out mine as it is really dull from trying to cut through the fog this morning.  

Of course it looks like I also need a bigger umbrella as it is also raining.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

howdy folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone heard from Leroy or Mud this morning?!?!?! It's sho nuff ROUGH down here!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy folks


there you are, didn't recognize the avatar!
what's it like your way, it's flat coming down here.....may go back to the house to check on critters in a bit, bad wind, heavy rain.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> there you are, didn't recognize the avatar!
> what's it like your way, it's flat coming down here.....may go back to the house to check on critters in a bit, bad wind, heavy rain.......



for now.. light rain.  was nasty tho.  bosses buddies in Moultrie had twister warnings this morning when I was getting ready.  If Nic is down around lake seminole he mighta got some bad stuff too


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> for now.. light rain.  was nasty tho.  bosses buddies in Moultrie had twister warnings this morning when I was getting ready.  If Nic is down around lake seminole he mighta got some bad stuff too


for channel 10 to NOT switch over to the national news, I new it was bad......... but they kept concentrating on Moultrie/Camilla area...... right now we're in a lull too, but another line is coming............ I just hope no tree's come down on the fences & the horses decide to haul tail!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

got a new avitar pic i gotta change out later.. lets just say, Gage is a fat kid at heart


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> got a new avitar pic i gotta change out later.. lets just say, Gage is a fat kid at heart


I saw a good one LMS put on FB........... juss sayin............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I saw a good one LMS put on FB........... juss sayin............



I seen it too.  He was smiling BIG


----------



## Crickett (Nov 17, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 




Keebs said:


> Anyone heard from Leroy or Mud this morning?!?!?! It's sho nuff ROUGH down here!!!!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> for now.. light rain.  was nasty tho.  bosses buddies in Moultrie had twister warnings this morning when I was getting ready.  If Nic is down around lake seminole he mighta got some bad stuff too



 Dang.....y'all stay safe! 

Just a lot of heavy rain here this mornin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

hows ya knee crickett?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hows ya knee crickett?



Bruised all up but better. I can actually bend it now. Thanks for asking. 


Hey are you in on the SS?  I need your info if you are.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Bruised all up but better. I can actually bend it now. Thanks for asking.
> 
> 
> Hey are you in on the SS?  I need your info if you are.



Incoming...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Incoming...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I seen it too.  He was smiling BIG


yeah he was........... but I like that one too!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> Dang.....y'all stay safe!
> 
> Just a lot of heavy rain here this mornin.


I'm in a lull right now.........more coming...........
glad your knee is better........ I climbed through the fence Friday, trying to hurry & thought I had sho nuff messed up my knee, but it worked itself out.......... but thought about you when the pain hit me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

wheres errbody?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

hdm03? mud? durt?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wheres errbody?


 had to show the boss the mess on the floor this weekend renter left! Why do people have to be so destructive?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

The rain has commenced here. Plenty of it too.

Mornin`.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2014)

Just programmed the new thermostat.... Now , don't ax me to do anything else!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The rain has commenced here. Plenty of it too.
> 
> Mornin`.


 keep an eye & ear open!


blood on the ground said:


> Just programmed the new thermostat.... Now , don't ax me to do anything else!!!!


ain't axin, Iz tellin, fix da clock, since homo3 can't seem to do it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2014)

Good morning all. No deers were harmed this weekend. We tried.
Didnt get to go Sunday at all, chores and life got in the way.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning all. No deers were harmed this weekend. We tried.
> Didnt get to go Sunday at all, chores and life got in the way.


where you been?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah he was........... but I like that one too!
> 
> I'm in a lull right now.........more coming...........
> glad your knee is better........ I climbed through the fence Friday, trying to hurry & thought I had who nuff messed up my knee, but it worked itself out.......... but thought about you when the pain hit me!




Glad you didn't hurt your's too bad. 



Keebs said:


> had to show the boss the mess on the floor this weekend renter left! Why do people have to be so destructive?!?!


B/C they are sorry pieces of trash. I hate that people are so disrespectful like that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> where you been?



Ow! been busy. sorry


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Glad you didn't hurt your's too bad.
> B/C they are sorry pieces of trash. I hate that people are so disrespectful like that.


makes it worse that it was a fellow city employee, got a discount and didn't have to pay a security deposit......... but thanks to her, it will be implemented from here on out for everyone!


mudracing101 said:


> Ow! been busy. sorry


I wuz just concerned...........


----------



## Crickett (Nov 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> makes it worse that it was a fellow city employee, got a discount and didn't have to pay a security deposit......... but thanks to her, it will be implemented from here on out for everyone!
> 
> I wuz just concerned...........



Wow!!! That is just........unbelievable!!!  Makes it worse when crappy people take advantage of those benefits & the good people have to pay for it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2014)

Planted about 20 cedar trees, glad to be getting some rain.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

I felt like poop last night.  Terrible headache stomach hurting etc.  Took 2 advil Pms. and passed out.  Note to self NEVER take anything to make me sleep


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Planted about 20 cedar trees, glad to be getting some rain.





You`ve never heard that old sayin` about cedar trees?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

I always heard plant trees and bushs in odd numbers?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Wow!!! That is just........unbelievable!!!  Makes it worse when crappy people take advantage of those benefits & the good people have to pay for it.


 I know......... bossman is supposed to be here to show it to her.......... we'll see.......


mudracing101 said:


> Planted about 20 cedar trees, glad to be getting some rain.


me too, got my garlic & horseradish planted!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I felt like poop last night.  Terrible headache stomach hurting etc.  Took 2 advil Pms. and passed out.  Note to self NEVER take anything to make me sleep


things like that reserve on me......... keep me up instead of putting me out.. 


Nicodemus said:


> You`ve never heard that old sayin` about cedar trees?


 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I always heard plant trees and bushs in odd numbers?


never heard that either......


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You`ve never heard that old sayin` about cedar trees?



No sir, please share.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

I always heard that if you plant a cedar tree, when it gets big enough to cover your shadow, you`ll die. 

I reckon I`m livin` proof that it`s not true.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2014)

Leroy i'd have to go recount not sure if 19 or 20 or 21. I'm guesstimating. Wife brought em home and said plant. I planted till i run out of trees.


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You`ve never heard that old sayin` about cedar trees?



Yep, I ain plantin none for at least a few more years


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I always heard that if you plant a cedar tree, when it gets big enough to cover your shadow, you`ll die.
> 
> I reckon I`m livin` proof that it`s not true.



Well i'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i'm glad to hear that.





But, I got family members that say I`m way to ornery to die.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2014)

Cant be true though cause pa in law planted a bunch of them and they are big now. Thats where we are getting all the seedlings to plant.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2014)

I bet he's got some 20 to 30 feet tall.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

he must be a tall feller


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

giess not?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

Lunch Call..............
what's left of a *improvised* deer burger casserole, kfc mashed taters & gravy & cole slaw............ eh, it's fillin.......... better'n air, that's for sure!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> giess not?


you giessed rong?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

eyes be having Asahi..  MMMmmmMMM


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> eyes be having Asahi..  MMMmmmMMM





I`ve never heard of such a thing?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve never heard of such a thing?



its steak, rice, peas, sweet carrots, and mushrooms covered in Yum Yum (shrimp) sauce


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its steak, rice, peas, sweet carrots, and mushrooms covered in Yum Yum (shrimp) sauce



Hibachi Express has something similar but it`s called something else. It`s not bad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hibachi Express has something similar but it`s called something else. It`s not bad.



it came from asahi, But its really called Hibachi steak.. I love it


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2014)

grilled chicken wings and legs, red potato wedges with sour cream, green beans and fresh squash. mmmmmmmm good.


----------



## rydert (Nov 17, 2014)

hfg?

wind is blowing here..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfg?
> 
> wind is blowing here..........



thanks for the update


----------



## rydert (Nov 17, 2014)

fried chikin wangs, mashed potato and peas.............


----------



## rydert (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thanks for the update



glad i could help................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> glad i could help................



Me too, my day is 10x better now.  Thanks Durt


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its steak, rice, peas, sweet carrots, and mushrooms covered in Yum Yum (shrimp) sauce






Nicodemus said:


> Hibachi Express has something similar but it`s called something else. It`s not bad.





mudracing101 said:


> grilled chicken wings and legs, red potato wedges with sour cream, green beans and fresh squash. mmmmmmmm good.


Mmmmm is right!


rydert said:


> hfg?
> 
> wind is blowing here..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfg?
> 
> wind is blowing here..........





Yea, it`s still cloudy but the rain is gone. Windy as all get out, temps are droppin`, and cold is on the way.



Miss Crickett, how is your knee? Hope you`re better.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

Miss Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Keebs.


Mountainman.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 17, 2014)

anymore updates?


----------



## rydert (Nov 17, 2014)

it is cloudy..............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> anymore updates?


Mrs. H22 can send text pictures now......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2014)

It's done got COLD out there.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mrs. H22 can send text pictures now......



i bet she takes great selfies........


----------



## rydert (Nov 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mrs. H22 can send text pictures now......



I know.....I've seen them


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

well now...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

hdm03 will be glad when H22 gets a smart phone...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, it`s still cloudy but the rain is gone. Windy as all get out, temps are droppin`, and cold is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Crickett, how is your knee? Hope you`re better.



Bruised but better now. Thanks for asking!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i bet she takes great selfies........





rydert said:


> I know.....I've seen them



Evidently I do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hdm03 will be glad when H22 gets a smart phone...



That'll never happen. 



To quote H22, "If it can't be done wiff a #2 lead pencil, it don't need doin."


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That'll never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> To quote H22, "If it can't be done wiff a #2 lead pencil, it don't need doin."



H22=old dog
old dog=dont want to learn new tricks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That'll never happen.
> 
> 
> 
> To quote H22, "If it can't be done wiff a #2 lead pencil, it don't need doin."



He post on GON with a #2 pencil?  How does that work?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He post on GON with a #2 pencil?  How does that work?



Magic!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Magic!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He post on GON with a #2 pencil?  How does that work?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Magic!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> H22=old dog
> old dog=dont want to learn new tricks




Old dog...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Old dog...



That flip phone have a pullout antenna?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That flip phone have a pullout antenna?





No, but it will still work after being underwater.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2014)

H22 gots one like this.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2014)

Bye ya'll. 
Gonna be BAD COLD in the mornin.
I got permission the wear my flannel lined jeans and a sweat shirt if I want to. 
Probly wear my wool sweater tho. 
With tons of under garments.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Old dog...


 I have the Motorola version of that!  And when I get switched over to AT & T, it'll be close to the same.........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bye ya'll.
> Gonna be BAD COLD in the mornin.
> I got permission the wear my flannel lined jeans and a sweat shirt if I want to.
> Probly wear my wool sweater tho.
> With tons of under garments.


a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bye ya'll.
> Gonna be BAD COLD in the mornin.
> I got permission the wear my flannel lined jeans and a sweat shirt if I want to.
> Probly wear my wool sweater tho.
> With tons of under garments.



I`ll be wearin` my red wool one piece longhandles. Them thangs be warm  



Keebs said:


> I have the Motorola version of that!  And when I get switched over to AT & T, it'll be close to the same.........




Klem has one of them phones that can stand up and do tricks, and he knows how to use it. I wouldn`t know how to turn it on. I`ll stick with this type, and if they quit makin` em, I`ll find a used rebuilt one on Amazon or somewhere.  This one I have adds new meanin` to the word "durable"


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be wearin` my red wool one piece longhandles. Them thangs be warm
> 
> Klem has one of them phones that can stand up and do tricks, and he knows how to use it. I wouldn`t know how to turn it on. I`ll stick with this type, and if they quit makin` em, I`ll find a used rebuilt one on Amazon or somewhere.  This one I have adds new meanin` to the word "durable"


now you got me giggl'in picturin you in red long handles!
I've helped folks with their new "smart phones" even though I don't have one, not sure I even WANT one, but it may come to it........ but I don't think they'd hold up to going for a dip in the pool with me.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be wearin` my red wool one piece longhandles. Them thangs be warm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had that same phone till i got my iphone. Drop proof and water proof. We was at a eating joint yesterday and my dad pulls out his old flip phone and is trying to take a pic of the family when i see him and say "Dad! put that up for somebody sees you and your old phone and laughs, youre embarrassing us!"
 He didnt think it was funny.


----------



## rydert (Nov 17, 2014)

it is really, really windy now..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

Im shootin deers on my smart phone.. YAY


----------



## rydert (Nov 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I had that same phone till i got my iphone. Drop proof and water proof. We was at a eating joint yesterday and my dad pulls out his old flip phone and is trying to take a pic of the family when i see him and say "Dad! put that up for somebody sees you and your old phone and laughs, youre embarrassing us!"
> He didnt think it was funny.



did he give you the finger?.............I would have


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I had that same phone till i got my iphone. Drop proof and water proof. We was at a eating joint yesterday and my dad pulls out his old flip phone and is trying to take a pic of the family when i see him and say "Dad! put that up for somebody sees you and your old phone and laughs, youre embarrassing us!"
> He didnt think it was funny.





The Redhead has the smartphone version of this one, but she doesn`t really like it. Again, I don`t even know how to turn one on.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> did he give you the finger?.............I would have



Speakin of , tell Steph i said hey.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

well then


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Nov 17, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of , tell Steph i said hey.





wait.................idjit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

rydert said:


> wait.................idjit



Hey, I seen a pic of 2 people hunting this weekend.  One was some old scraggly looking fella with a HAWT wife.  You happen to see it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

hdm03 and durt = dumb dumbs in elfii birthday thraed


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, I seen a pic of 2 people hunting this weekend.  One was some old scraggly looking fella with a HAWT wife.  You happen to see it?





You just described me to a T.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 17, 2014)

Nic is a HAWT wife?????  Always pictured him as something different.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nic is a HAWT wife?????  Always pictured him as something different.






  NOOO, I got a hawt wife!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2014)

It aint fit for man nor Nic out there.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint fit for man nor Nic out there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You just described me to a T.



I was referring to you, but yeah, thats true too


----------



## Keebs (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>


I'm with you, it feels gooooood............... now, Wed. a.m. might be a different story.... 


Ok, I'm outta here, hope mud has the truck warmed up!
BYE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was referring to you, but yeah, thats true too










Keebs said:


> I'm with you, it feels gooooood............... now, Wed. a.m. might be a different story....
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm outta here, hope mud has the truck warmed up!
> BYE!!!!!!!!



Not for me. I love cold weather.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

mrs 22 needs some red thermals like Nic. shell be warm then


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs 22 needs some red thermals like Nic. shell be warm then





You gotta be tough to wear them scratchy wool longhandles.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You gotta be tough to wear them scratchy wool longhandles.



Man you aint kiddin.  And I still aint found a pair that fit right to me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2014)

Did y'all miss me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Did y'all miss me?



Miss you? shoot I barely knew you was gone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man you aint kiddin.  And I still aint found a pair that fit right to me.





I wore them as a child, and continue to this day. They are a lot warmer than the 2 piece ones, and in spite of all the advancements in cold weather clothing, nothing beats wool to keep you warm.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Miss you? shoot I barely knew you was gone.



I'm hurt .....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I wore them as a child, and continue to this day. They are a lot warmer than the 2 piece ones, and in spite of all the advancements in cold weather clothing, nothing beats wool to keep you warm.



Amen to that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I wore them as a child, and continue to this day. They are a lot warmer than the 2 piece ones, and in spite of all the advancements in cold weather clothing, nothing beats wool to keep you warm.



I agree, I just dont like how a pair are either so tight they bind  or so loose I cant wear regular clothes over them


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm hurt .....



Bama should be along shorly. If you tell him where your booboo is he might can tell you how to fix it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

where is Mikey at?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 17, 2014)

NIc, Bog, you gentlemen have a nice evening.
Same goes to the rest of yall good folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2014)

Brrrrrr it is getting cold out there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2014)

Gonna be a lil cool out here next 3 nights !!


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna be a lil cool out here next 3 nights !!


Great! The gators that have a hole will be crawling in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2014)

27 tonight, 21 tomorrow night . .


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 17, 2014)

That ought to bring some ducks!


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh Heck! Antifreeze!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> That ought to bring some ducks!





Will find out Thurs and Friday, gonna burn some gas looking !!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 17, 2014)

You working tonight Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> You working tonight Quack





Yeah, back on my regular shift, gonna work 3 nights instead of 2, swapping out so I can be off Sat night to attend a partay !!


You ???


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm on gaurd no flopping here.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, back on my regular shift, gonna work 3 nights instead of 2, swapping out so I can be off Sat night to attend a partay !!
> 
> 
> You ???



 No still on long break, have to go in on Thursday for some training then back on nights Friday


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

Gentlemen, and the little Lady.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey Nic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Gentlemen, and the little Lady.



Evenin Nic !!  You going in the morning ??




Wycliff said:


> Hey Nic





You must be the "little Lady..."


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin Nic !!  You going in the morning ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he was talking to Fuzzy


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2014)

Miss Cricket was who the little Lady was directed at.  

Quack, I`ll decide when I get up in the mornin`. Just depends on how the knee feels, and how hard the wind is blowin`.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2014)

Lil breezy out, nothing like it was earlier.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lil breezy out, nothing like it was earlier.



Didja wear shorts


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Didja wear shorts





NOOOOOOOO !!!  I even got a long sleeve shirt on !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2014)

My co-worker and I have a "unsaid" contest on who's the last one to wear shorts, I won this year !


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My co-worker and I have a "unsaid" contest on who's the last one to wear shorts, I won this year !



My Daddy always said if you gonna be dumb you better be tough


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> My Daddy always said if you gonna be dumb you better be tough





I gotz plenty o dumb, not so much tough anymore. 



Reckon I'll finish up this book . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi its wycliffs son just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Gentlemen, and the little Lady.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin Nic !!  You going in the morning ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Nicodemus said:


> Miss Cricket was who the little Lady was directed at.
> 
> Quack, I`ll decide when I get up in the mornin`. Just depends on how the knee feels, and how hard the wind is blowin`.



I'm in Ninjy mode so they can't see me! 



Wycliff said:


> Hi its wycliffs son just wanted to say hi.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 17, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Hi its wycliffs son just wanted to say hi.





Hiya Wycliff's son, you a sneaky rascal . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2014)

tic tock tic tock . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2014)

Well the water wasn't frozen so I made coffee this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2014)

Morning GW !! 


Whoooooooot, gotta meeting this morn !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning GW !!
> 
> 
> Whoooooooot, gotta meeting this morn !!



mornin Quack

Mine is this afternoon.   Last week's went for an hour+.  Hope this one is a little shorter!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin Quack
> 
> Mine is this afternoon.   Last week's went for an hour+.  Hope this one is a little shorter!!!!





I walk out at 7:30, over or not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2014)

Somebody wake up EE !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 18, 2014)

I love it when the HR lady wants to have the health care meeting....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Beautiful crisp morning, Time to scrounge around and find something to eat.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 18, 2014)

Brrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2014)

a little chill in the air this morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Its nipply outside.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Morning folks.  

In the words of HDM03, "this isnt good selfie weather"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 hey


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 18, 2014)

Dang... Long haired cats have a very low flash point!!!! My wife's stupid cat got to close to the space heater and burned half his hair off... I'll drink to that!!!!


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang... Long haired cats have a very low flash point!!!! My wife's stupid cat got to close to the space heater and burned half his hair off... I'll drink to that!!!!


Expect less fur balls.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang... Long haired cats have a very low flash point!!!! My wife's stupid cat got to close to the space heater and burned half his hair off... I'll drink to that!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> In the words of HDM03, "this isnt good selfie weather"



not at all brother; not at all


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang... Long haired cats have a very low flash point!!!! My wife's stupid cat got to close to the space heater and burned half his hair off... I'll drink to that!!!!



Pics?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang... Long haired cats have a very low flash point!!!! My wife's stupid cat got to close to the space heater and burned half his hair off... I'll drink to that!!!!





The wind is brutal cold, nothing good in this kind of cold except fires.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs must of slept in, still under the covers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The wind is brutal cold, nothing good in this kind of cold except fires.






Mornin`, folks...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, folks...



Yes sir , that'll work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs is here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> The wind is brutal cold, nothing good in this kind of cold except fires.



I beg to differ, this here be snugglin weather


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I beg to differ, this here be snugglin weather



I thought you would never ask!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I thought you would never ask!





I cant even think of a good reply.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs must of slept in, still under the covers.


I sooooo wanted to stay in bed..............even let Chevy stay inside in her new to her kennel!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs is here.


Got a another new guy hired, teaching him some office skills before I get started on my daily routine............... tried something new for breakfast........ packet of instant grits, cook a little, add an egg, cook some more, add some bell pepper & left ova turkey, cook some more, top with cheese............ not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I beg to differ, this here be snugglin weather





blood on the ground said:


> I thought you would never ask!


uuuhhh, uuummm................ neva mind............... ~backing out of the room, slowly~~


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I sooooo wanted to stay in bed..............even let Chevy stay inside in her new to her kennel!
> 
> Got a another new guy hired, teaching him some office skills before I get started on my daily routine............... tried something new for breakfast........ packet of instant grits, cook a little, add an egg, cook some more, add some bell pepper & left ova turkey, cook some more, top with cheese............ not bad, not bad at all!



I want some grits and eggs.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I want some grits and eggs.


I got another packet or two, but you'll have to bring your own egg...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I got another packet or two, but you'll have to bring your own egg...........





Our chickens haven`t laid an egg in 3 weeks now. About time for this now, I reckon.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Nic, what stops the head of the hawk from sliding down the shaft, or is that something that does happen from time to time?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, what stops the head of the hawk from sliding down the shaft, or is that something that does happen from time to time?




Friction. The handle is tapered so the head wedges in place.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Friction. The handle is tapered so the head wedges in place.



Didnt know if the hawk head was put on while it was hot and cooled once it got in place.  Just seen some tools that use a tapered shaft and sometimes vibration will allow the head to loosen over time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Didnt know if the hawk head was put on while it was hot and cooled once it got in place.  Just seen some tools that use a tapered shaft and sometimes vibration will allow the head to loosen over time.





They loosen up and slide of some, but it`s not a problem. You`re gonna break one from time to time so it`s easy to replace it. Over the years I`ve broken a hundred or more.

If you let a heavy handed muscle man throw them, this is what happens.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> They loosen up and slide of some, but it`s not a problem. You`re gonna break one from time to time so it`s easy to replace it. Over the years I`ve broken a hundred or more.
> 
> If you let a heavy handed muscle man throw them, this is what happens.



your gonna have to tell your boy to take it easy on your toys


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your gonna have to tell your boy to take it easy on your toys





He busted both of those handles within 2 minutes of each other too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

ok, cancel that, you gotta teach him to be somewhat graceful


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ok, cancel that, you gotta teach him to be somewhat graceful





Does this look graceful? News reporter took this one and it ended up in newspapers from here to who knows where. 

When that boy throws, it sounds like a helicopter flyin` by.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I sooooo wanted to stay in bed..............even let Chevy stay inside in her new to her kennel!
> 
> Got a another new guy hired, teaching him some office skills before I get started on my daily routine............... tried something new for breakfast........ packet of instant grits, cook a little, add an egg, cook some more, add some bell pepper & left ova turkey, cook some more, top with cheese............ not bad, not bad at all!



Alright you done made me hungry again. Off to the kitchen to find my grits & eggs. Don't have any bell peppers but I do have some jalepenos.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Does this look graceful? News reporter took this one and it ended up in newspapers from here to who knows where.
> 
> When that boy throws, it sounds like a helicopter flyin` by.



That photographer has alot more nerve than I do.  Looks like ya boy put some umph on that thing


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That photographer has alot more nerve than I do.  Looks like ya boy put some umph on that thing





He does that for a fact. He ain`t nobody to mess with either. Trust me on that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He does that for a fact. He ain`t nobody to mess with either. Trust me on that.



I remember you telling me what he does as a somewhat part time job


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Alright you done made me hungry again. Off to the kitchen to find my grits & eggs. Don't have any bell peppers but I do have some jalepenos.


 That'll werk!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That photographer has alot more nerve than I do.  Looks like ya boy put some umph on that thing



You got that right.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

I needs to go get my hair cut.  Its the longest its been my entire life.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I needs to go get my hair cut.  Its the longest its been my entire life.





You longhaired shaggy hearthern


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You longhaired shaggy hearthern



Long hair dont work for me. Im a little too thin up top. the shorter my hair is the more bald a look.

Hey, wait, isnt that the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+ Wycliff+, gobbleinwoods+

looks there, 3 friends


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 18, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Hi its wycliffs son just wanted to say hi.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Wycliff's son, you a sneaky rascal . .



Yes he is 

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2014)

mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I needs to go get my hair cut.  Its the longest its been my entire life.



Nic probably has a cutting tool he is willing to use.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic probably has a cutting tool he is willing to use.



That is prolly the worst idea Iv heard all day gobble.  I thought we were + too


----------



## Crickett (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That'll werk!



Mmmmm..... it turned out pretty darn good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That is prolly the worst idea Iv heard all day gobble.  I thought we were + too



Just trying to help a brotha out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Has everyone checked their antifreeze in their vehicles? Dont forget your atv's or utvs. I checked all mine even though i knew they were good and found out the Blaze was no where close. Glad i checked it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Has everyone checked their antifreeze in their vehicles? Dont forget your atv's or utvs. I checked all mine even though i knew they were good and found out the Blaze was no where close. Glad i checked it.


just had the Blazer worked on, put a heater core in it............ dang thang wasn't throwing hot air this morning............... had a crack in the heater hose......... AND the wiper blade motor is going out on it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> just had the Blazer worked on, put a heater core in it............ dang thang wasn't throwing hot air this morning............... had a crack in the heater hose......... AND the wiper blade motor is going out on it!



I hope yall didnt pay anyone to replace that heater core.  I coulda done tha for ya for just parts and 20 minutes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic probably has a cutting tool he is willing to use.





I`m good at takin` scalps.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> just had the Blazer worked on, put a heater core in it............ dang thang wasn't throwing hot air this morning............... had a crack in the heater hose......... AND the wiper blade motor is going out on it!



Y'all just need to go ahead and sell me that blazer.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope yall didnt pay anyone to replace that heater core.  I coulda done tha for ya for just parts and 20 minutes.


 $140 or $170 later you tell me this............


mudracing101 said:


> Y'all just need to go ahead and sell me that blazer.


   get in line son, get.in.line.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> $140 or $170 later you tell me this............



My crystal ball is broke!  You gotta tell folks stuff iffin ya want some help


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> $140 or $170 later you tell me this............
> 
> get in line son, get.in.line.



Trying to help ya'll out.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My crystal ball is broke!  You gotta tell folks stuff iffin ya want some help


I'll have to remember I have an "almost" neighbor that's good at mechanicin!


mudracing101 said:


> Trying to help ya'll out.


you and countless others............ folks love that thing!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'll have to remember I have an "almost" neighbor that's good at mechanicin!
> 
> you and countless others............ folks love that thing!



anytime you need some help with something you know about 5 ways to get in touch with me


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anytime you need some help with something you know about 5 ways to get in touch with me


well be studying up on how to install a wiper motor for a 1988 Blazer, 4 wd.............. just in case............. just the motor is about $75!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well be studying up on how to install a wiper motor for a 1988 Blazer, 4 wd.............. just in case............. just the motor is about $75!



isnt too hard, 3 bolts and a couple of plugs best I remember


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> isnt too hard, 3 bolts and a couple of plugs best I remember


 I'll be in touch then!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Spicy sammich fro chic-fil-a


----------



## Crickett (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Spicy sammich fro chic-fil-a



What's a spicy sammich fro?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Crickett said:


> What's a spicy sammich fro?



its a big puffy sammich?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its a big puffy sammich?



mud has a sandwich named after him?  the big puffy????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud has a sandwich named after him?  the big puffy????



Yeah, its a secret sammich.  Its a quad stack. With a 2x fries and a 60oz drank


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, its a secret sammich.  Its a quad stack. With a 2x fries and a 60oz drank


Isn't that from their *secret* menu?  You have to be "in the know" to order it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Isn't that from their *secret* menu?  You have to be "in the know" to order it?



Yes, thats the rumor.  I heard it wasnt that good tho.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?


find him yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> find him yet?



I think he fell asleep after eating a big lunch.  I bet hes snoring. I should ride bu his work, hang out the window yelling and honk the horn.  Might ride by his house tonight and toss out some trash is his driveway


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> $140 or $170 later you tell me this............
> 
> get in line son, get.in.line.


I should be first in line. But i know she wont sell it.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?



They forgot the cheese on my chuck wagon sammich


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2014)

prayers sent Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think he fell asleep after eating a big lunch.  I bet hes snoring. I should ride bu his work, hang out the window yelling and honk the horn.  Might ride by his house tonight and toss out some trash is his driveway



Wouldnt be the first time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> prayers sent Mud



thanks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They forgot the cheese on my chuck wagon sammich



Didja ask for it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wouldnt be the first time.





Keebs made me do it..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I should be first in line. But i know she wont sell it.


You THINK you should be, but darlin', you waaayyyy down on the list of folks that have drooled over that thing, me included!  I got to borrow it back before the divorce for me & my family to go to FL to the ex's aunt & uncles for Thanksgiving.......... the ex wouldn't drive it, scared he'd tear something up & have to pay for it......... yeah, I had a blast driving that thing around Daytona!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs made me do it..


did not............ I just dared you & you did it!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

ok, I have to ask you men folk a question............ if you men are working on a project and a woman comes in that does have experience in what ya'll are working on, and she has an idea that is better than yours, do you:
dismiss her and do it your way anyway
cuss her out for even talking
do the complete opposite of what she suggested
   (I'd really like opinions, not just smartbutt answers too, please)


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope yall didnt pay anyone to replace that heater core.  I coulda done tha for ya for just parts and 20 minutes.



Wait.... 20 minutes, i'm gonna call you the next time one goes bad on my blazer. With ac = no skin left on knuckles.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, I have to ask you men folk a question............ if you men are working on a project and a woman comes in that does have experience in what ya'll are working on, and she has an idea that is better than yours, do you:
> dismiss her and do it your way anyway
> cuss her out for even talking
> do the complete opposite of what she suggested
> (I'd really like opinions, not just smartbutt answers too, please)



Id treat her like I would anyone else reguardless of gender.  If it sounded like a good idea id ask more questions till I was convinced it was better than waht I was doing.  If it was better Id do it her way and say thanks.  If not, Id continue to do it my way and still tell her thanks

BTW, no man cusses a woman OUT


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didja ask for it


Duh.. cheeze pleeze



Keebs said:


> You THINK you should be, but darlin', you waaayyyy down on the list of folks that have drooled over that thing, me included!  I got to borrow it back before the divorce for me & my family to go to FL to the ex's aunt & uncles for Thanksgiving.......... the ex wouldn't drive it, scared he'd tear something up & have to pay for it......... yeah, I had a blast driving that thing around Daytona!
> 
> did not............ I just dared you & you did it!


Its ok, gonna get me another jeep and sell my blaze one day.



Keebs said:


> ok, I have to ask you men folk a question............ if you men are working on a project and a woman comes in that does have experience in what ya'll are working on, and she has an idea that is better than yours, do you:
> dismiss her and do it your way anyway
> cuss her out for even talking
> do the complete opposite of what she suggested
> (I'd really like opinions, not just smartbutt answers too, please)



Depends on the woman.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id treat her like I would anyone else reguardless of gender.  If it sounded like a good idea id ask more questions till I was convinced it was better than waht I was doing.  If it was better Id do it her way and say thanks.  If not, Id continue to do it my way and still tell her thanks
> 
> BTW, no man cusses a woman OUT


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait.... 20 minutes, i'm gonna call you the next time one goes bad on my blazer. With ac = no skin left on knuckles.



if hers is built like my 88, its pretty simple.  i think 6 screws holdind the plastic shield on under the glove box 2 hose clamps and 2 screw holding it in place, right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id treat her like I would anyone else reguardless of gender.  If it sounded like a good idea id ask more questions till I was convinced it was better than waht I was doing.  If it was better Id do it her way and say thanks.  If not, Id continue to do it my way and still tell her thanks
> 
> BTW, no man cusses a woman OUT



Thats right, but i know a couple that i'd like to punch in the throat.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Depends on the woman.


ok, smarty pants, ME and it's to do with sanding & staining wood.......... now, what's your answer?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, I have to ask you men folk a question............ if you men are working on a project and a woman comes in that does have experience in what ya'll are working on, and she has an idea that is better than yours, do you:
> dismiss her and do it your way anyway
> cuss her out for even talking
> do the complete opposite of what she suggested
> (I'd really like opinions, not just smartbutt answers too, please)





No need for me to answer this. You already know my answer.  


Bucks are startin` to run does around the house, so I`m headed across the road here shortly.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Its ok, gonna get me another jeep and sell my blaze one day.


what year is your blazer?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> if hers is built like my 88, its pretty simple.  i think 6 screws holdind the plastic shield on under the glove box 2 hose clamps and 2 screw holding it in place, right?



Vacuum lines, spring , retaing nut, i'm pretty sure 3 are under the hood.. but thats the easy ones. Not hard but it is time consuming not to get mad and bend the core and break the plastic. Some of the screws were hidden, you have to know where they are or youll break it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats right, but i know a couple that i'd like to punch in the throat.





true that!!

When i asked LMS father if I could marry his wife he told me, "always bury your bone at home and if you feel like you need to hit her bring her home"
I promised him I was raised better than that, Id never hit a woman but, Id give a gown woman shaking baby syndrome.  Havent shaken her but Id told her at times if she could a a man for a day it would make for a good fight.  shes strong


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, smarty pants, ME and it's to do with sanding & staining wood.......... now, what's your answer?


Bout the same as Leroys.



Nicodemus said:


> No need for me to answer this. You already know my answer.
> 
> 
> Bucks are startin` to run does around the house, so I`m headed across the road here shortly.


You want me to go with ya Nic??


Keebs said:


> what year is your blazer?



84


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Vacuum lines, spring , retaing nut, i'm pretty sure 3 are under the hood.. but thats the easy ones. Not hard but it is time consuming not to get mad and bend the core and break the plastic. Some of the screws were hidden, you have to know where they are or youll break it.



Maybe my memory is failing me but i swore mine was pretty easy.  Now, the one of my truck NO WAY JOSE.   you literally have to take the dash out, FORGET THAT!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> No need for me to answer this. You already know my answer.
> 
> 
> Bucks are startin` to run does around the house, so I`m headed across the road here shortly.


 git ya one Nic!


mudracing101 said:


> Bout the same as Leroys.
> 
> 
> You want me to go with ya Nic??
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> true that!!
> 
> When i asked LMS father if I could marry his wife he told me, "always bury your bone at home and if you feel like you need to hit her bring her home"
> I promised him I was raised better than that, Id never hit a woman but, Id give a gown woman shaking baby syndrome.  Havent shaken her but Id told her at times if she could a a man for a day it would make for a good fight.  shes strong



daughter, i meant daughter


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ok, I have to ask you men folk a question............ if you men are working on a project and a woman comes in that does have experience in what ya'll are working on, and she has an idea that is better than yours, do you:
> dismiss her and do it your way anyway
> cuss her out for even talking
> do the complete opposite of what she suggested
> (I'd really like opinions, not just smartbutt answers too, please)



I would...........................................
wait, I caint answer this question.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> daughter, i meant daughter



I read it several times and finally just gave up.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would...........................................
> wait, I caint answer this question.


you know what I mean............ I swear, if I had the truck, my butt would be out the door right this minute, I'm so mad, I, I, I could get very much banned at this point...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I read it several times and finally just gave up.


I read it twice and just said "bless his heart"..........


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2014)

Dang; HFH wanted to marry LMS's mom?????  Now that's awkward!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2014)

As for Keebs question.......I don't care if it's a woman or a farm animal......i always go for a better idear or suggestion; makes things a lot better in the long run.  Of course; if the idear goes south; well I'll be pointing fingers pretty quickly too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; HFH wanted to marry LMS mom?????  Now that's awkward!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Well......is she hawt????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Well......is she hawt????



Dude, thats my mother in law...


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Well......is she hawt????





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dude, thats my mother in law...



You ditnt answer da question


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> As for Keebs question.......I don't care if it's a woman or a farm animal......i always go for a better idear or suggestion; makes things a lot better in the long run.  Of course; if the idear goes south; well I'll be pointing fingers pretty quickly too!


Y'all have such great answers.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dude, thats my mother in law...



Butt ugly huh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all have such great answers.
> 
> 
> Butt ugly huh?



course not.  you think LMS would be pretty if her mom was butt ugly?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> As for Keebs question.......I don't care if it's a woman or a farm animal......i always go for a better idear or suggestion; makes things a lot better in the long run.  Of course; if the idear goes south; well I'll be pointing fingers pretty quickly too!


I agree and one thing, the boss "fussed" about a large area being scraped and I had to let him know, I had TOLD the guys to do ONE SMALL SPOT, next to the fire place, see how it did, THEN talk it over with the boss, did they do that? Nnnnoooooooo and he wanted to blame me, sorry, I ain't taking the rap for a know-it-all-wet-behind-the-ears-smartbutt-newhire!


mudracing101 said:


> Y'all have such great answers.


they studied "suck up" in school........


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> course not.  you think LMS would be pretty if her mom was butt ugly?



 sorry, couldnt resist being a smart tail


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I agree and one thing, the boss "fussed" about a large area being scraped and I had to let him know, I had TOLD the guys to do ONE SMALL SPOT, next to the fire place, see how it did, THEN talk it over with the boss, did they do that? Nnnnoooooooo and he wanted to blame me, sorry, I ain't taking the rap for a know-it-all-wet-behind-the-ears-smartbutt-newhire!
> they studied "suck up" in school........



under 25?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> under 25?


right at it, 26 I think...... married with 2 kids, but does NOT have much if any maturity to him at all............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Things Iv learnt on Gon today.. wow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> right at it, 26 I think...... married with 2 kids, but does NOT have much if any maturity to him at all............



pretty much explains it  .  The future of America right there in front of ya.  Ones like that far outnumber the good ones anymore


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> pretty much explains it  .  The future of America right there in front of ya.  Ones like that far outnumber the good ones anymore


how well I know!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

yall, sinclair is throwing me a party, your all invited.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

bama dont like us anymore.  Done popped in, and didnt even say hey.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs 22 didnt say bye


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

that isnt like her, i hope shes ok


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

dogs are awesome btw, I love dogs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dogs are awesome btw, I love dogs



thanks for sharing


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that isnt like her, i hope shes ok


she was probably too wrapped up in gloves, boots, scarfs & stuff to type it out.............. and to get home & make a fire.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> she was probably too wrapped up in gloves, boots, scarfs & stuff to type it out.............. and to get home & make a fire.........



I told her yesterday to get some red long johns like Nics got.  She didnt listen.. Po gal


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Im at the dr. Seems the toof acne was a sinus infection. Aint .ever had one I guess.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Its hot in here. They lost my file and I werent in the computer. Paperwork.

Bet my bp is sbo nuff high now.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Im at the dr. Seems the toof acne was a sinus infection. Aint .ever had one I guess.



Dang.....you going to be the 3rd person to die today?????

Tell H22 I said hey before you go.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Its hot in here. They lost my cile and I werent in the computer. Paperwork.
> 
> Bet my bp is sbo nuff high now.



sorry to hear bout your lost cile, hope you find it soon


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 18, 2014)

i hate losing cile.......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Im at the dr. Seems the toof acne was a sinus infection. Aint .ever had one I guess.


your TOOTH has a sinus infection?!?!  that's a new one on me.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Its hot in here. They lost my file and I werent in the computer. Paperwork.
> 
> Bet my bp is sbo nuff high now.


I bet it is................


----------



## karen936 (Nov 18, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Dang.....you going to be the 3rd person to die today?????
> 
> Tell H22 I said hey before you go.......



lftos


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

who does it mean when you bp is sbo?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

karen936 said:


> lftos


I aint goin to the light kayrun.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> who does it mean when you bp is sbo?



Shut up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint goin to the light kayrun.
> 
> 
> Shut up.



Im sowwy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Keebs said:


> your TOOTH has a sinus infection?!?!  that's a new one on me.......
> 
> I bet it is................



Symptoms. got my nerve up to go to dentist. They said sounds like sinus infection.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im sowwy



Im teasin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin*, mrs. hornet22*
Hey look me and mrs 22 are both invisible


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

oneshot made me LOL.  Im still LOLing.  Ill prolly lol later too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

errbody left, AGAIN


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

hey wicliff


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 18, 2014)

hey


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Symptoms. got my nerve up to go to dentist. They said sounds like sinus infection.


Aahhh, gotcha! feel betta sooooon!


Wycliff said:


> hey


yeh!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 18, 2014)

Ya'll stay warm tonight!
Bye!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Im at the dr. Seems the toof acne was a sinus infection. Aint .ever had one I guess.





Keebs said:


> your TOOTH has a sinus infection?!?!  that's a new one on me.......
> 
> I bet it is................



I didn't know a tooth could get acne either! I hope it's not contagious! 























Sorry MrsH22


----------



## Crickett (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Its hot in here. They lost my file and I werent in the computer. Paperwork.
> 
> Bet my bp is sbo nuff high now.



Wow it must be REALLY hot in there b/c I've never known you to complain about being hot especially during the winter.  


Seriously though...I hope you feel better soon I hate having a tooth ache.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 18, 2014)

Morning from the cat grooming facility!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 18, 2014)

bye guys


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2014)

Gonna get a lil chilly tonight . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna get a lil chilly tonight . .



Limit how much you eat brother that stuff is awful gassy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Limit how much you eat brother that stuff is awful gassy!



Charlie won't stay in the warmth of the office either.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Limit how much you eat brother that stuff is awful gassy!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Charlie won't stay in the warmth of the office either.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 18, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>



Just offering up some free advice!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 18, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Just offering up some free advice!



good advice tu, to, 2, two.

Wonder if garlic toast comes with that chilly?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2014)

buncha idjits . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

Cold now, gonna be sho-nuff cold in the mornin`, especially down in the swamp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Cold now, gonna be sho-nuff cold in the mornin`, especially down in the swamp.





28 according to my truck thermometer, coming to work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 28 according to my truck thermometer, coming to work.





29 here right now. That big 8 point I posted a picture of here, Sheryl had him 50 yards from her late this evenin` and had no shot due to limbs in the way. Rascal was makin` a scrape. He gonna slip up if he ain`t careful and get ventilated with a 243 bullet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Cold now, gonna be sho-nuff cold in the mornin`, especially down in the swamp.



I hopea you are happy now. I CAINT even go outside. Mad face


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 29 here right now. That big 8 point I posted a picture of here, Sheryl had him 50 yards from her late this evenin` and had no shot due to limbs in the way. Rascal was makin` a scrape. He gonna slip up if he ain`t careful and get ventilated with a 243 bullet.




She'll get 'em, ya'll going in the morning ???  Wonder if she hit a grunt call that might make him move and give her a shot ?? 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hopea you are happy now. I CAINT even go outside. Mad face





Dang Mandy, how hot to you keep your house ???

We don't even run the heat at night, I'll cut it on in the morning for 'bout an hour, then take a hot shower and dive unda the covas !! We both love sleeping in a cold room !!!  Still haven't had a fire yet...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She'll get 'em, ya'll going in the morning ???  Wonder if she hit a grunt call that might make him move and give her a shot ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My house is warm, but I caint light a cig outside. The lighters are frozen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hopea you are happy now. I CAINT even go outside. Mad face



I`m happy.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> She'll get 'em, ya'll going in the morning ???  Wonder if she hit a grunt call that might make him move and give her a shot ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





She`ll wait till tomorrow evenin` to go, but I`m gonna try em again. 

We sleep in a cold house to, with plenty of blankets on the bed. We were both raised that way and old habits die hard. First one up gets the fire and coffee goin`.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2014)

Evening youngins on a cold night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins on a cold night.



Yep. And we, speaking of me and H22, do not like cold.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. And we, speaking of me and H22, do not like cold.



We been running the lectric blanket for 2 weeks. It is 19 out there right now and falling.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 18, 2014)

I`ve slept in my tipi when it was 17 degrees and was perfectly comfortable. But, it does have the original central heat unit..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dawn's gotta buncha of quilts that she and her grandmothers made, those things are WARM !!

Neither one of us is home long enough to fool with a fire, plus we end up with the doors open, that wood heater will slap run you outta the den.

Don't do coffee either, have me pingin off the walls..




KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins on a cold night.



Evenin Charlie, lil cool in the MON too !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2014)

Don't nobody wanna play wif me, rekon I'll read my book.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2014)

Thought I bought a hunka cheese with me to work, turns out it's a hunka butta . . 



Wifey thought that was just hilarious..


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought I bought a hunka cheese with me to work, turns out it's a hunka butta . .
> 
> 
> 
> Wifey thought that was just hilarious..








3 o`clock in the mornin`, 20 degrees outside. Didn`t stay out there long barefooted and with no shirt on. It was considerable brisk.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 3 o`clock in the mornin`, 20 degrees outside. Didn`t stay out there long barefooted and with no shirt on. It was considerable brisk.



That will make you talk with a high squeaky voice.

We run the heat but have the thermometer set low and sleep with blankets here too.

Well it is definitely cooler than it was yesterday morning but the shivering kept the coffee water from freezing so coffee is brewed and ready


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> 3 o`clock in the mornin`, 20 degrees outside. Didn`t stay out there long barefooted and with no shirt on. It was considerable brisk.






Eva considered indoor plumbin ??? 


Oughta be good this morning Nic , I was out and about around 3ish checking on Deepstep operation, didn't see nary a deer, which is VERY rare, probably more deer on this end of the county than anywhere else in the county.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2014)

Morning GW, EE's slackin again ..




Anybody heard from Altamaha Stalker ???  Need to give the boy a holla.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eva considered indoor plumbin ???
> 
> 
> Oughta be good this morning Nic , I was out and about around 3ish checking on Deepstep operation, didn't see nary a deer, which is VERY rare, probably more deer on this end of the county than anywhere else in the county.




Old habits die hard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Old habits die hard.





Know whatcha mean, no wonder you can't grow any grass, Sinclair would just DIE !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know whatcha mean, no wonder you can't grow any grass, Sinclair would just DIE !!!





   You got that right!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2014)

Don't know about EE.   But the morning crew is becoming a brunch bunch.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2014)

Nic, do you have two pair of wool undies to wear in order to head into the swamp this morn?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nic, do you have two pair of wool undies to wear in order to head into the swamp this morn?





Yep. Genuine red woolies. At least it`s calm out there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Genuine red woolies. At least it`s calm out there.



Glad for you as there is a little breeze here and when the sun comes up so will the wind.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 19, 2014)

morning fellas!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2014)

Hiya BOG !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> morning fellas!



morning BOG


----------



## Hankus (Nov 19, 2014)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2014)

Hankus said:


> yep





Hiya neph, you schoolin, werkin, or hunting this morn?


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 19, 2014)

Coon hole up the first few days of cold  down here too as well as theire Yankee coons bretherin.  Recon deers do too? ? ? ..Beats me.

Ya'll have the answer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi guys


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

My daughter is officially a teenager today. 13 years have flown by so fast.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

Morning folks.......wish I was in the woods this merning!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> My daughter is officially a teenager today. 13 years have flown by so fast.



I am SOOO sorry


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2014)

Mornin erybody


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I am SOOO sorry



She's a great young lady. I couldn't ask for anything better. She helps us out when asked to do so. She's a straight A student. She's a great big sister to her little brother.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> She's a great young lady. I couldn't ask for anything better. She helps us out when asked to do so. She's a straight A student. She's a great big sister to her little brother.



Oh no maam, I wasnt referring to any of that at all, sorry if it came out that way.  I was referring to the fact the shes getting older and now a TEEN.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

howdy WiCliff


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

HFH was a mess when she was a teenage girl


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Morning peeps


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

merning mud


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

carp


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> HFH was a mess when she was a teenage girl



I was a perfect angel till I turned 19.  I dont know WHAT happened then...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

I just read back and got the giggles.  Quack cant drink coffee, Nic aint got indoor plumbing, Nic cant grow grass, and quack reading something he calls a "book"  .  Oh and quack dont know the diff tween cheese and butter. All this time i had him figured to be SOMEWHAT smarter than the average bear... RONG


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> She's a great young lady. I couldn't ask for anything better. She helps us out when asked to do so. She's a straight A student. She's a great big sister to her little brother.


You have a very RARE breed of pre/teen, Crickett............ that age??? lawd have mercy, you are lucky! (I'd just say you raised her right!)

Tell her HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

Mornin Ya'll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> My daughter is officially a teenager today. 13 years have flown by so fast.



Happy Birthday Little Crickett!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh no maam, I wasnt referring to any of that at all, sorry if it came out that way.  I was referring to the fact the shes getting older and now a TEEN.



I knew what you meant! 



hdm03 said:


> HFH was a mess when she was a teenage girl







havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was a perfect angel till I turned 19.  I dont know WHAT happened then...



I'm not even gonna ask 



Keebs said:


> You have a very RARE breed of pre/teen, Crickett............ that age??? lawd have mercy, you are lucky! (I'd just say you raised her right!)
> 
> Tell her HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
> 
> Mornin Ya'll!



I hope we are raising her right. I know things can change in an instant. She can go from perfect angel to bad seed real quick with all of the influences out there. 

I'll tell her for ya! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Birthday Little Crickett!



I told her. She looked at me & said I'm not "little crickett"  


Kept them home today. My son is sick. Gotta take him to the dr here in a little while. Didn't see any point in getting out early this morning. I was afraid he was gonna get sick in my car.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I knew what you meant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grats on raising a well behaved young lady Crickett.


As far as what happened.  Beer, liquor, smoking, smoking, and chasin womens.    Never got arrested tho


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grats on raising a well behaved young lady Crickett.
> 
> 
> As far as what happened.  Beer, liquor, smoking, smoking, and chasin womens.    Never got arrested tho



Thanks but we still got a looooonnnngggg way to go. I really dread when she turns 15-16 years old. I AM NOT teaching her to drive


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 I tried taking a pic of my truck thermometer to text you this morning, but I was shivering so bad it wouldn't focus........... it was on 20, dropped to 19 by the time I got to the gate & was at 25 when I parked at the office.......... yeah, we're WAY warmer down here!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2014)

It's 32° here now. It's not too bad.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2014)

Can't believe it's gonna be near 70° by Sunday & possibly storming


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Can't believe it's gonna be near 70° by Sunday & possibly storming



No kidding
and i planned on hunting ALLL weekend


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey Keebs....did you get Twitter figured out?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I tried taking a pic of my truck thermometer to text you this morning, but I was shivering so bad it wouldn't focus........... it was on 20, dropped to 19 by the time I got to the gate & was at 25 when I parked at the office.......... yeah, we're WAY warmer down here!





Crickett said:


> Can't believe it's gonna be near 70° by Sunday & possibly storming


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey Keebs....did you get Twitter figured out?


I pulled it up, but didn't join yet.................


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I pulled it up, but didn't join yet.................



It can be quite entertaining some days. Depending on who you follow. 

Larry the Cable Guy posts some pretty funny stuff. So does Brad Paisley.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh & I can't forget my favorite.....Blake Shelton! His posts are not for the faint of heart. Especially when he's been drinking. Which is pretty much all the time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Jeff said be leaders.  Didnt say nothin bout followin


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff said be leaders.  Didnt say nothin bout followin



I'll never be a leader.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

I swear, if this guy tells me the same story ONE MORE TIME, IM GONNA BLOW A FUSE!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I swear, if this guy tells me the same story ONE MORE TIME, IM GONNA BLOW A FUSE!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



good guy, same stories.  Werent so bad the first 500 times i heard them, now it just wanna look at him and say "I KNOW THE STORY!!  HERE, LET ME TELL IT FOR YOU!!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2014)

Mornin` again, folks. Deer didn`t move around me this mornin`. maybe this evenin`. Mighty nice out there though. Little cool right before daybreak...

Miss Crickett, happy birthday to your little one, from us down here.

Ain`t no leader, and dadgum sure ain`t no follower. I walk my own path.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oh & I can't forget my favorite.....Blake Shelton! His posts are not for the faint of heart. Especially when he's been drinking. Which is pretty much all the time.


Love me some Blake Shelton!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I swear, if this guy tells me the same story ONE MORE TIME, IM GONNA BLOW A FUSE!!!!


I hope you have more in inventory........  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> good guy, same stories.  Werent so bad the first 500 times i heard them, now it just wanna look at him and say "I KNOW THE STORY!!  HERE, LET ME TELL IT FOR YOU!!!"


well, tell it to us, ya know, like a song that gets stuck in your head, if you sing it, it will go away.............


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` again, folks. Deer didn`t move around me this mornin`. maybe this evenin`. Mighty nice out there though. Little cool right before daybreak...
> 
> Miss Crickett, happy birthday to your little one, from us down here.
> 
> Ain`t no leader, and dadgum sure ain`t no follower._* I walk my own path.*_


 I LIKE that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> good guy, same stories.  Werent so bad the first 500 times i heard them, now it just wanna look at him and say "I KNOW THE STORY!!  HERE, LET ME TELL IT FOR YOU!!!"



Y'all remind me not to tell Leroy any of my favorite stories anymore.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all remind me not to tell Leroy any of my favorite stories anymore.


 I LOVE to hear you tell stories!  You do have a "gift"..............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all remind me not to tell Leroy any of my favorite stories anymore.


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I swear, if this guy tells me the same story ONE MORE TIME, IM GONNA BLOW A FUSE!!!!



I know a guy like that...........he was lonely, wife had passed away, no relatives to speak of.....I figured if it made him feel better about life by telling one of his old stories, the least I could do was listen


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Love me some Blake Shelton!
> 
> I hope you have more in inventory........
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Y'all remind me not to tell Leroy any of my favorite stories anymore.


i havent heard but one of your stories, and only once.  Not to mention you arent monotone..


Keebs said:


> I LOVE to hear you tell stories!  You do have a "gift"..............



he is a funny feller aint he


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> I know a guy like that...........he was lonely, wife had passed away, no relatives to speak of.....I figured if it made him feel better about life by telling one of his old stories, the least I could do was listen



You're good people Dirt.......Nancy not so much


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dert=good people.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> I know a guy like that...........he was lonely, wife had passed away, no relatives to speak of.....I figured if it made him feel better about life by telling one of his old stories, the least I could do was listen


awwwww


hdm03 said:


> You're good people Dirt.......Nancy not so much





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert=good people.



x4


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

BTW!1 Nothing like the feel of a fresh haircut.  Went to a real barber this time.  I FEELS GOOD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> I know a guy like that...........he was lonely, wife had passed away, no relatives to speak of.....I figured if it made him feel better about life by telling one of his old stories, the least I could do was listen


Yeah. trust me, this isnt the same case.. His wife is still alive....


hdm03 said:


> You're good people Dirt.......Nancy not so much



  git


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

HFH = self-centered


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hfh=only likes to hear hisself talk


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

come on, imagine hearing a story from Ben Stein, the clear eyes commercials guy...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh=only likes to hear hisself talk



Keebs said I didnt talk enough.  called me a keyboard commander


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'll have a talk with her.





Keebs, call me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

now, LMS, that girl LOVES to talk..    Just dont stand close when she gets excited, she uses er hands alot.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs said I didnt talk enough.  called me a keyboard commander


In person you really haven't been a "motor-mouth"..........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll have a talk with her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FLUFFFFYYYYYYYY!!!!!






















ok, I called you, now what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> In person you really haven't been a "motor-mouth"..........



Im shy 

get around me in the rare event that im drinking.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

keebs, what did you call him?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, what did you call him?


duuuhhh.......... read back............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

hey someone else in here is in ninjy mode!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

oh, you called him fluffy.. he dont like when I do that.. make me lol tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs, you should get a smart phone so you can send Mrs 22 screen shots of teh cold weather forecast.


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> now, LMS, that girl LOVES to talk..    Just dont stand close when she gets excited, she uses er hands alot.



oh my.....speakin of, tell her I said hey....and be careful when you tell her....she's probably gonna start moving her hands a lot.....................


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, you should get a smart phone so you can send Mrs 22 screen shots of teh cold weather forecast.


my flip has a camera, I done been sending her stuff!


rydert said:


> oh my.....speakin of, tell her I said hey....and be careful when you tell her....she's probably gonna start moving her hands a lot.....................


married to a "talker" too, huh?


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> my flip has a camera, I done been sending her stuff!
> 
> married to a "talker" too, huh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh my.....speakin of, tell her I said hey....and be careful when you tell her....she's probably gonna start moving her hands a lot.....................


I dont get it 




Keebs said:


> my flip has a camera, I done been sending her stuff!
> 
> married to a "talker" too, huh?



a talker and a giggler in the same house..  wow

oh durt, your outta sammich meat, get some on teh way back home, thanks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> oh my.....speakin of, tell her I said hey....and be careful when you tell her....she's probably gonna start moving her hands a lot.....................








i don't think keebs got it.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

i got it........


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

i know exactly what it means


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

hmd03 musta PMed durt for an explanation.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

In other news, some crazy chick is gettin hitched to Charles Manson....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> i don't think keebs got it.


well, I'm waiting...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> In other news, some crazy chick is gettin hitched to Charles Manson....


That is plumb STOOOPID!!!!!


Sad, sad news here............ my beloved Carter's will be closing the doors this Saturday......... I just went thru the drive thru, asked the girl if it was true, she said yeah, I said "Where's Nathan?!?!?" she hollered for him & I told him how heart broken I was.......... dang, just dang............ I think I'm gonna eat gizzards for lunch the rest of the week to get my fix..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Oh and Bill Cosby is gett a bad rap these days too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well, I'm waiting...........
> 
> That is plumb STOOOPID!!!!!
> 
> ...



Dert was saying the LMS gets excited when she hears his name. 


Sorry bout Carter's Aint nothin wrong wiff gizzards eryday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Al Sharpton owes millions in taxs.  Bet he doesnt go to jail tho.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh and Bill Cosby is gett a bad rap these days too.



did he assault you too?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Panda bears like to play in the snow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

hmd03 and strang will be glad to know The beibs childhood home is for sale


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

we've already made an offer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> we've already made an offer



Together?  awww thats so sweet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Putins still mad at the world and everyone hates him, cept China


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Together?  awww thats so sweet



Yea that is sweet.

We're not buckers of the system like you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Ireland has a "happy" bull thats isnt going to the slaughter house


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert was saying the LMS gets excited when she hears his name.
> 
> 
> Sorry bout Carter's Aint nothin wrong wiff gizzards eryday.


oh
The guys all came in........ what's that I smell??? Chinese??? who's eating hot sauce?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh and Bill Cosby is gett a bad rap these days too.


I, for the life of me, just can NOT imagine Bill being guilty........ I could be wrong, but I just plain don't see it........ nope........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Yea that is sweet.
> 
> We're not buckers of the system like you.



well hey there stranger!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

hfh = bucking the system


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> oh
> The guys all came in........ what's that I smell??? Chinese??? who's eating hot sauce?
> 
> I, for the life of me, just can NOT imagine Bill being guilty........ I could be wrong, but I just plain don't see it........ nope........



i agree, then again, like you said, might bewrong


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

keebs, you got a picture coming to ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs, you got a picture coming to ya



It's not a good day to be sending selfies.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well hey there stranger!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 19, 2014)

HFH is a news Junky.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Strang!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's not a good day to be sending selfies.



Ill send it to you too... brb


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

strang?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's not a good day to be sending selfies.



Poor lil fella........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Migmack said:


> HFH = news Junky.



Fixed it for ya. 
We don't flop in hera, but we do rithmatic real good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs 22 and keebs boff liked my picture..


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Strang!





rydert said:


> strang?



Aint' talked to y'all in a while!


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Aint' talked to y'all in a while!



I ain't kilt a big enough deer to text you no pics either...............tryin to get my lil girl to get him


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Yea that is sweet.
> 
> We're not buckers of the system like you.


STRANGGGGG, how you are?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

and like that, POOF hes gone


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and like that, POOF hes gone


sorry, I ran him off...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> sorry, I ran him off...............



he aint been very social as of late


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

i had a plain double cheese burger from Mcds


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

nasty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

u nasty x2


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> nasty


napkins=not nasty
you're welcome!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs ate napkins?  odd...


Good come back Nancy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

It's cold.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

warm here


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

almost hot


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

i flopped it Mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

wait, what?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wait, what?


IHNC...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> IHNC...............



huh??


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> IHNC...............



i had to google this


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

wait. what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> IHNC...............



i heart north carolina?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> I ain't kilt a big enough deer to text you no pics either...............tryin to get my lil girl to get him


 Good luck!

I swear me and Mattech gonna ride down and see you one day. 


Keebs said:


> STRANGGGGG, how you are?


Durin' goot.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i had to google this


What did he say?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

i had to google this


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

strang, did you get ebola like mattech?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

I hate new cid? Sept kid is spelled with a k.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

I.Have.No.Clue............ sheeesh, ya'll git wit da program!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> strang, did you get ebola like mattech?



Why yes, yes I did.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for asking


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 19, 2014)

hfh= kind lil fella


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I.Have.No.Clue............ sheeesh, ya'll git wit da program!



SMH


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

wait a minute.  you only get teh ebola from bodily fluids.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SMH



Swing My Hammock? 
its too cold to be in a hammock


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SMH


That's it sista, I KNEW you'd get it!
bless their hearts..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Told wife i'm thru hunting till i let her kill a deer, pulled camera at lunch. I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG he's huge


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

Omg?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Told wife i'm thru hunting till i let her kill a deer, pulled camera at lunch. I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG he's huge



Do he look like yo avi


Saw a NICE one on FB taken in Hawkinsville.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Told wife i'm thru hunting till i let her kill a deer, pulled camera at lunch. I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG he's huge



  get em mud..
Pics or its a lie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Omg?



google it.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

Fb?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Fb?



google it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

He's not on our hunting property. He's in a spot i'd never expect to see a good deer.Just seen some tracks and put up camera. Out in the open so he prob. be only at night. Got to figure out where he is coming from. The hunt is on!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hfh do you have a good phone to recieve pics and can blow it up?
THe pic not the phone.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Told wife i'm thru hunting till i let her kill a deer, pulled camera at lunch. I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG he's huge





mudracing101 said:


> He's not on our hunting property. He's in a spot i'd never expect to see a good deer.Just seen some tracks and put up camera. Out in the open so he prob. be only at night. Got to figure out where he is coming from. The hunt is on!


I still got the go pro set up, where ya wanna meet this time?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mud = EXCITED.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

I've said too much............. shhhhhhhh........ forget i said anything.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Paranoid.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I still got the go pro set up, where ya wanna meet this time?



NO , who are you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

i wanna see a pic..........


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

Mud = giddy like a school GIRL


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

Mud = giddy like nancy


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> NO , who are you.


 email it to me.................. yeah, that's right, text or email................


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud = giddy like a school school


 seems like YOU'RE a bit excited.......... be careful, you know what happens......


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> email it to me.................. yeah, that's right, text or email................



No , he's all mine.. i mean ..no i have no pic, i dont know what you are talking about.
Leave me alone


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> seems like YOU'RE a bit excited.......... be careful, you know what happens......



  I suck


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Told wife i'm thru hunting till i let her kill a deer, pulled camera at lunch. I lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG he's huge



speaking of huge, tell Ms V.  i said hey......she'll know what it means................


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

^^^ lol-ing all ova


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> speaking of huge, tell Ms V.  i said hey......she'll know what it means................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No , he's all mine.. i mean ..no i have no pic, i dont know what you are talking about.
> Leave me alone



Post it up there in the trail cam forum.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Post it up there in the trail cam forum.



mmmm no


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

just kidding no deer here


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

what's huge?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 19, 2014)

Howdy


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

y'all go back to what you was talking about


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

me mud going huntin'


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what's huge?



selfie sent..............


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No , he's all mine.. i mean ..no i have no pic, i dont know what you are talking about.
> _*Leave me alone*_


NEVA!!!!!!! bwaahahahahahah, come my pretty......... 


hdm03 said:


> I suck


TMI.....dude..........TMI............


rydert said:


> speaking of huge, tell Ms V.  i said hey......she'll know what it means................


ohsnap..........wait..............huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mud's deer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> me mud going huntin'



Pm me your phone number and i'll send you a pic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud's deer.



Forgot to quote. hdmo3 asked what's huge. ^^^^




Dert got me


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pm me your phone number and i'll send you a pic.



now you just teasing me


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Pm me your phone number and i'll send you a pic.


you got both my numbers & email and you'll send it to him first?!?!?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Forgot to quote. hdmo3 asked what's huge. ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i was thinking that was a pretty random comment


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

keebs talking about me like i'm not even here


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

kind of hurtful


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> now you just teasing me





Keebs said:


> you got both my numbers & email and you'll send it to him first?!?!?





hdm03 said:


> keebs talking about me like i'm not even here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


>



I know.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

keebs and mud toying with my emotions


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

hdmo3=hormonal.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Did you get em Leroy?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you get em Leroy?



what the crap?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you get em Leroy?



I think he blew his phone up.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> hdmo3=hormonal.



i feel bloated and my face is breaking out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2014)

OK, gotta go. Gots lots of running around to do.


Ya'll have fun.


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

Wy?


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what the crap?


I dont have your digits


mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK, gotta go. Gots lots of running around to do.
> 
> 
> Ya'll have fun.



Bye


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

carp


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK, gotta go. Gots lots of running around to do.
> 
> 
> Ya'll have fun.


bye sista!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Must of blew my phone up, now leroy or keebs wont answer me.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont have your digits
> 
> 
> Bye



PM sent


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

now pm sent


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Must of blew my phone up, now leroy or keebs wont answer me.


o.m.g.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

yep.......they playing with my emotions


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

i gotz the sadz


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

and a little gas too


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

I had to forward it to my email to get a better look............ daaaaannggg, Fluffy,  you better be mappin out a plan on that one!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I had to forward it to my email to get a better look............ daaaaannggg, Fluffy,  you better be mappin out a plan on that one!



It'll be pure luck cause he's in the open where there shouldnt be any good deer. Prob. just passin thru.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

that is a sweet beast!!!  good luck Mud!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

He's in a heavy hunted area too, to , two.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> He's in a heavy hunted area too, to , two.



probably be best if you hunted him at night then


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thats what i was thinking ,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

mud aint sent me no pic. he dotn know how to wokr a smart phone..  dum dum..

but durt said it was huge...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

i kilt the dribbler


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

mud sent me a pic and it is huge......even in this weather


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey everybody..Almost quittin time.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

what up W2H?


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> rydert sent me a pic and it is huge......even in this weather o.m.g........hope he doesn't tell my wife hey........



I thought you would like that............


----------



## rydert (Nov 19, 2014)

w2h?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> I thought you would like that............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

durts on a roll


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 19, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

what i miss


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud sent me a pic and it is huge......even in this weather





mudracing101 said:


> what i miss



I see


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

Wycliff's hand stanks


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Its that time, lets go Keebs, i got to get to a certain spot and hunt till dark,


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2014)

idjits


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

hunt till after dark


----------



## Keebs (Nov 19, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>


I know........ I know..........


mudracing101 said:


> Its that time, lets go Keebs, i got to get to a certain spot and hunt till dark,


Ready, set......................


Wycliff said:


> idjits


you're learnin!!!!!!!!!!

Bye ya'll!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 19, 2014)

bye.....and ya'll know what it means


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2014)

bye ya'll


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 19, 2014)

Bye


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 19, 2014)

Onion sauce everyone leaving.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2014)

Califlour soup .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2014)

Geez....this one is still open!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 19, 2014)

drivelers are always open.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2014)

Going to hit the Condo tomorrow.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to hit the Condo tomorrow.



Good luck Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 19, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good luck Chief



Thanks Wy, How are you?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2014)

Doing fine this stupid puter either won't stay online or won't turn off


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2014)

How was your trip Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome home Chiefbro !!  Hiya Wy and GW !!!


Walked in the door, been running ever since.  Gotta transportation pump that kicked off and won't restart, electrician on the way.  Hope it's sumpin simple and the motor's not gone.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2014)

Good luck Quack maybe you want have to work all night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good luck Quack maybe you want have to work all night





Hoping he calls shortly and axed me to hit the go button !!


What's WyJr doing tonight ???


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hoping he calls shortly and axed me to hit the go button !!
> 
> 
> What's WyJr doing tonight ???



 Playing in the den. Probably come in here and borrow the computer to "look up something" in a few


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2014)

Well look at that Kang sounds good


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

mud in  the house


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2014)

Tell WyJR his Uncle Quack sez HI !!!



Sup Mudbro ??




Pump's locked down, gotta call the mine maintenance boys in, hopefully one of 'ems sober . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell WyJR his Uncle Quack sez HI !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought i'd check in but waiting 30 to 45 seconds every time I do something to be able to post is getting old. I need to find a good computer guru to help me out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thought i'd check in but waiting 30 to 45 seconds every time I do something to be able to post is getting old. I need to find a good computer guru to help me out.





I dunno 'bout a "guru," but hom03 is a very helpful lil fella . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

Not a fun night, just walked inside at 4:30, been out with maintenance since 1am,  hope to coast til 7am.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a fun night, just walked inside at 4:30, been out with maintenance since 1am,  hope to coast til 7am.



I HAD MY BOOTY WOOPED TONIGHT ALSO!!! equipment fire!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I HAD MY BOOTY WOOPED TONIGHT ALSO!!! equipment fire!!!





At least you were warm.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 20, 2014)

I slept like a baby, sorry BOG and Quack.

coffee is hot and ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> At least you were warm.



I can say that there is no shortage of heat in a plastic factory!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

Mornin GW !!  Almost time for a cold one !!  EE been around, wonder how his brother's doing ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

Moanin .....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

Got the gun sighted in yesterday aft/eve. Gonna go sit in the Condo again and see if I can put some meat in the freezer.

Glad to be back home!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got the gun sighted in yesterday aft/eve. Gonna go sit in the Condo again and see if I can put some meat in the freezer.
> 
> Glad to be back home!





Mornin Chiefbro, you satisfied with the scope and the accuracy ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin Chiefbro, you satisfied with the scope and the accuracy ??



Satisfied with the scope and IT's accuracy, but not necessarily MINE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

Bought some new ammo, one of those inexpensive little plastic rest, and a sand bag. Had it on a fold out 6' plastic table and every shot the rest would move/slide. It was easy to maneuver it back into position and get back on target and could hold very steady, but I still didn't manage a clean 1" group. Could hit 2 shots @ 1" and 3rd at about 2-3" out.  

It will kill a doe at this point though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

Just looked at that little rest I bought yesterday and I had one piece installed backwards. That may be why it was sliding around so bad with each shot. It wasn't sitting flush on the table top, even with a 15-20 lb sandbag laying across it. 

I'll go back out there today and put 3 more rounds through it and see if I can't group a little tighter.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Moring folks.


JeFf C.= NoT gOoD sHoT


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

howdy

Jeff C can't pewpewpew


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> howdy
> 
> Jeff C can't pewpewpew



Sounds like he went pew pew pew alot.  Just didnt have good results.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm actually a lot better at spear chuckin'!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm actually a lot better at spear chuckin'!



Jeff C+ gonan start huntin with stick.  Might wanna let jag throw it tho, hes prolly got a better arm than you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

hey Mrs II

Oh Jeff, welcome back buddy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Mud, what operating system you have?  You might want to do an virus scan, a disk clean up and a Disk defag


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2014)

Mornin` folks.


Serious post...trolls, troublemakers, and thread derailers are fixin` to be dealt with severely. It`s gettin` to the point that good members no longer post because of them, and it`s all over the forum. I`ve had enough.

Spread the word to those you know who like to cause disruption. If they care about their membership here, they`ll do right. Their decision.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got the gun sighted in yesterday aft/eve. Gonna go sit in the Condo again and see if I can put some meat in the freezer.
> 
> Glad to be back home!


CHIEEEFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mornin Ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> 
> Serious post...trolls, troublemakers, and thread derailers are fixin` to be dealt with severely. It`s gettin` to the point that good members no longer post because of them, and it`s all over the forum. I`ve had enough.
> ...


Does this mean the Billy thread's go bye-bye?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> 
> Serious post...trolls, troublemakers, and thread derailers are fixin` to be dealt with severely. It`s gettin` to the point that good members no longer post because of them, and it`s all over the forum. I`ve had enough.
> ...



morning Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Does this mean the Billy thread's go bye-bye?




No, as long as they keep their foolishness there. If them or anybody else goes into serious threads with stupidity or intent to disrupt, they will be dealt with.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> No, as long as they keep their foolishness there. If them or anybody else goes into serious threads with stupidity or intent to disrupt, they will be dealt with.


 10-4, I was just picking at them........ but I have seen what you're talking about, no sense in keeping a "middle school mentality" when you are on into *middle age*..........


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 20, 2014)

Morning Folks.

Just a passing through on my to Breakfast break.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Howdy Kim!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

anyone know why PBradley left?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> 
> Serious post...trolls, troublemakers, and thread derailers are fixin` to be dealt with severely. It`s gettin` to the point that good members no longer post because of them, and it`s all over the forum. I`ve had enough.
> ...



I'll remember.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Folks.
> 
> Just a passing through on my to Breakfast break.


Hi there!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone know why PBradley left?


he got married............................
nah, he's still around, but mainly in the PF..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, what operating system you have?  You might want to do an virus scan, a disk clean up and a Disk defag



I think windows 8, i'd have to check, it is brand new, Has all the bells and whistles,  shouldnt need a clean up or defrag, i've used it twice. all for about 15 minutes. I think its the virus protection, it should be fast i might have to go back to staples and see what they did..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hi there!
> 
> he got married............................
> nah, he's still around, but mainly in the PF..............



you might wanna go visit the PF...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I think windows 8, i'd have to check, it is brand new, Has all the bells and whistles,  shouldnt need a clean up or defrag, i've used it twice. all for about 15 minutes. I think its the virus protection, it should be fast i might have to go back to staples and see what they did..



it very well could be your internet.  Might be your net is slow..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff C+ gonan start huntin with stick.  Might wanna let jag throw it tho, hes prolly got a better arm than you



No doubt! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin schweetie! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey Mrs II
> 
> Oh Jeff, welcome back buddy!



Thank ya, sir! 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> 
> Serious post...trolls, troublemakers, and thread derailers are fixin` to be dealt with severely. It`s gettin` to the point that good members no longer post because of them, and it`s all over the forum. I`ve had enough.
> ...



Yessir!!! 



Keebs said:


> CHIEEEFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mornin Ya'll!



Hello Dahling!! 



mudracing101 said:


> I think windows 8, i'd have to check, it is brand new, Has all the bells and whistles,  shouldnt need a clean up or defrag, i've used it twice. all for about 15 minutes. I think its the virus protection, it should be fast i might have to go back to staples and see what they did..



Yep.....stuff running, taking over your computer, the less junk on them the better to me! Hope you get it straightened out MudBro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

All right.....expenses done, upcoming travel booked, getting ready to shoot gun a few more rounds just to be sure. Ahhhh.....I feel better already!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone know why PBradley left?







Keebs said:


> Hi there!
> 
> he got married............................
> nah, he's still around, but mainly in the PF..............



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=824618


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=824618



keeb must dont visit the PF alot...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No doubt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a one or two year contract with staples support so itll get fixed or my money back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Jeff, just something Iv started doing over the past few years.  Try shooting from a prone position.  The more contact your body has wth the ground, the more steady you are.  Also, I dont hold my gun by the forearm nor lay my hand over the barrel.  im ALOT more steady that way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Norton used to be KNOWN for making a computer slower.  AVG is much better IMO.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome back TARZAN!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

I jut thunk about something.  Nic ignored me when I said hey to him.  I MIGHT be in his cross hairs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

i read the forum some last night and read a few of sinclairs post.  For SOME REASON I can just picture him as a more country version of the dad on the show "Chrisley  knows best"


----------



## Keebs (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you might wanna go visit the PF...


I did............


Jeff C. said:


> All right.....expenses done, upcoming travel booked, getting ready to shoot gun a few more rounds just to be sure. Ahhhh.....I feel better already!


 


Crickett said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=824618


double 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keeb must dont visit the PF alot...


no more than I have to, I do get sucked in reading it at times........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Norton used to be KNOWN for making a computer slower.  AVG is much better IMO.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I jut thunk about something.  Nic ignored me when I said hey to him.  I MIGHT be in his cross hairs


what'd ya do this time?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I jut thunk about something.  Nic ignored me when I said hey to him.  I MIGHT be in his cross hairs





My apologies, I been busy, plus gettin` ready to go to the doctor in a minute, then hurry back and get in the woods. The deer are runnin` like crazy around here now. 

Howdy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Norton used to be KNOWN for making a computer slower.  AVG is much better IMO.


I have some kind i've never heard of recomended by staples, if it gets any kind of virus they fix or replace for free.


Nicodemus said:


> My apologies, I been busy, plus gettin` ready to go to the doctor in a minute, then hurry back and get in the woods. The deer are runnin` like crazy around here now.
> 
> Howdy.



Good luck in the woods Nic,





you too this afternoon Jeffro!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I did............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go in there and read a right good bit,  Dont post much tho.  Them fellers use them $5 words.  I like to keep it simple.
No telling with me trouble tends to find me 


Nicodemus said:


> My apologies, I been busy, plus gettin` ready to go to the doctor in a minute, then hurry back and get in the woods. The deer are runnin` like crazy around here now.
> 
> Howdy.


Your purdy wife aint out there waitin on that biggun to show back up?

What ya going to the doc for, if you dont mine me asking?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, just something Iv started doing over the past few years.  Try shooting from a prone position.  The more contact your body has wth the ground, the more steady you are.  Also, I dont hold my gun by the forearm nor lay my hand over the barrel.  im ALOT more steady that way.



Yessir....but I don't shoot from a deer stand too often like that. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Welcome back TARZAN!



It was to cold dis moanin!! 

 





Nicodemus said:


> My apologies, I been busy, plus gettin` ready to go to the doctor in a minute, then hurry back and get in the woods. The deer are runnin` like crazy around here now.
> 
> Howdy.



Rut is all but over up here, might be a straggler or 2 left to keep a buck slightly interested. I just need some meat in the freezer.

Good Luck Nic!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

https://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motor...ally-go-head-to-head-with-jeep-012732403.html

hmmmm.  Looks like a hybrid  tween a chevy and a yota...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd better go shoot this gun.....BBS!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I go in there and read a right good bit,  Dont post much tho.  Them fellers use them $5 words.  I like to keep it simple.
> No telling with me trouble tends to find me
> 
> Your purdy wife aint out there waitin on that biggun to show back up?
> ...





Chronic kidney disease. They have to keep a regular watch on them for me. No physical symptoms. 

Good luck to everybody in the woods today.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

bbs?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> bbs?



google is yo fwiend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Chronic kidney disease. They have to keep a regular watch on them for me. No physical symptoms.
> 
> Good luck to everybody in the woods today.



dang, sorry to hear that Nic.  Hope you get a good report


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

google?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> bbs?



BOOM... BOOM....SHOOT... I missed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> google?



thats them things you wear under water, right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Chronic kidney disease. They have to keep a regular watch on them for me. No physical symptoms.
> 
> Good luck to everybody in the woods today.


Dang. Hope you get a good report. 


hdm03 said:


> google?



fwiend.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

well that clears that up......thanks guys; ya'll are the best


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

My uncle had a .243  that WOULD NOT shoot straight for anything.  He tried different bullets weights, brands, designs, EVERYTHING but the gun would not zero.  He took it to a gun smith.  about 1" down teh barrel was a very slight bend.  Guy cut the barrel down, re-crowned it and last I heard it shoots true to this day.  Iv always tried to figure out how a it got bend and you couldnt tell from the outside.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> well that clears that up......thanks guys; ya'll are the best



Your being a leader hdm03+.  You have been very helpful and the rest of us are following in your foot steps.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

yeah, I couldnt type that with a straight face


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

bbs too... gonna go make sure mud is working.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

btw, someone get a new one ready, this uns bout D-U-N


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

errbbody lefted?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

went and seen mud,  he was asleep.  I had to wake him up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

still cant figure out how such and ugly fella has a purdy daughter


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

oh, strang is here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin*, hdm03+, stringmusic+

shoulda knowed.  strang is here hdm isnt far behind


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

i should send Mud some selfies


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

I went to buy a tool from him ad he sold me a pink one.  WOnder if he did that on purpose?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

nancy = jealous


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I went to buy a tool from him ad he sold me a pink one.  WOnder if he did that on purpose?



Did you find Dirt's tool while you were there?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Did you find Dirt's tool while you were there?



I didnt lose it so i aint looking for it.  Sounds to me like he dont use it anyways iffin he lost it


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

it's useless anyways


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

yeah, thats what I heard too


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

no wonder mrs dirt calls and texts me all the time and tells me hey and what not


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

why does she tell you het?  what does that even mean?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> why does she tell you het?  what does that even mean?



it's just one of those things we do


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

i should probably start proof reading


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

I dont gt it but, hey, who am i to judge


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont gt it but, hey, who am i to judge





hdm03 said:


> i should probably start proof reading



once again, who am I to judge


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

georgia tech?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

had pizza last night.. Tummy is hurting today.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 20, 2014)

hfh = stanky


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

i wish teh messcan wopuld come back. Kinda miss the sarcastic fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

nope.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wish teh messcan wopuld come back. Kinda miss the sarcastic fella



He didn't even stay in his own forum. Don't think he'll be back hera.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He didn't even stay in his own forum. Don't think he'll be back hera.



really? he left there too? Goodness


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

ok, stick a fork in it folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

hmd03- should start one...  he obviously isnt working on the clock


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

lfinal post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 20, 2014)

Who Posted?
Total Posts: 1,000
User Name 	Posts
havin_fun_huntin 	202
Keebs 	103
hdm03 	86
Jeff C. 	80
mudracing101 	79
mrs. hornet22 	79
Hooked On Quack 	68
Nicodemus 	62
Wycliff 	51
Crickett 	32
gobbleinwoods 	29
rydert 	28
Hankus 	25
blood on the ground 	18
Migmack 	9
Scrapy 	9
stringmusic 	8
EAGLE EYE 444 	7
Hornet22 	6
KyDawg 	6
RUTTNBUCK 	3
rhbama3 	2
PappyHoel 	2
Workin2Hunt 	1
a-mc 	1
bigbuckhunter1 	1
Redneck Maguiver 	1
karen936 	1
greg_n_clayton 	1
Show Thread & Close Window 
slackers


----------

